# WATCH: Ferguson Protesters Chant ‘We’re Ready for War’



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.

WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite

During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 10, 2015)

*So am I.*


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll just watch....


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not sure if that small group is playing around or not, but the events that happens later may require much more than police officers.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 10, 2015)

Give them what they want.  Might last 5 minutes.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 10, 2015)

such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?

thanks a lot to all you who voted for the Thug


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> 
> thanks a lot to all you who voted for the Thug



Me thinks Obama would like you calling him a thug.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> 
> thanks a lot to all you who voted for the Thug



1.Obama is not Thug

2. That city appears lost. In another video, cops just holding a line were targeted.

That is enough to call for a military shutdown. Ferguson is a warzone.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”


It's wonder they don't all become Republicans.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> ...



that's all he is. nothing more than a street thug. he learned it from his pathetic do nothing life but be a Community Agitator. there's not a damn thing honorable at that or him.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *So am I.*


Another keyboard warrior for the cause.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 10, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Give them what they want.  Might last 5 minutes.


Especially considering what lousy shots they are.


----------



## Votto (Aug 10, 2015)

Hope and change, the dream lives on!!


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *So am I.*
> ...


*Nope, a well armed American citizen thank you.*


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> ...


False premise, you don't really thinks at all.   You just repeat the same superficial rhetoric you hear from FOX News and Rush Limbaugh......no thinks required.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


So are lots of people.  So what?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 10, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> ...




War zone huh, soldiers, live weapons, dead blacks??

You sure that is the route you want to go, it will bring national riots then what??


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


But they don't have a racist blood lust....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2015)

Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
How will they afford ammo,food,malt liquor?


----------



## PredFan (Aug 10, 2015)

I say; "Let them fight."

Then when the dust settles we can kill whoever is left standing....problem solved.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Some of these people are ready to nut in their pants at the thought of a race war.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Give them what they want.  Might last 5 minutes.
> ...



Doesn't mean they want be shooting, look how many innocents get hit by stray gun fire now, much less in a situation like that.

Why have any of the law / innocent suffer from stray lead??

They make gases and water canons, none of which has been used.

The military also posses a non lethal beam weapon that uses microwaves.(ADS)


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I don't watch either, but like a good liberal you talk like you know everything.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> How will they afford ammo,food,malt liquor?



There is going to be no real war.  Whites targetted for sure, racial profiling, but no real armed conflict.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Nah, they just want to kill, kill..See dead burnt bodies..Then they can eat lunch...


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


That's what racists hope for, they'd like to encourage a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> How will they afford ammo,food,malt liquor?



when it happens they should storm all the members of that Democrat party homes, starting with that thug Obama because he duped them into voting for him. they are WORSE off now under him as WE ALL are. If they were better off they would have no need to riot and loot and act like a bunch of thugs..... they need to wake up


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Are you changing the subject to PP and liberals?


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> ...


*Maybe they will wake up when ILLEGALS start killing more California Democrats? But until they do? Shhh*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> ...



    With obamas tacit approval and encouragement of this type behavior things are only going to get worse. 
     And it's obvious these people feel emboldened by his words and actions.
  I wonder whats going to happen when we no longer have a racist in the whitehouse?
    Will the ghetto calm down?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> ...



  If they target whites in any significant numbers they'll get a war.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”


Bring it on, muthufukkas.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yeppers, a beautiful young lady is murdered by one of Obama's undocumented tourists and he doesn't have a word to say about it.  He has finally drawn a line in the sand that he won't cross.  What he has done to this country is a real shame.  And no he is not a thug, he is a frat boy who has way too much power.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



In my opinion, if it happens, it will be death by a thousand cuts, we may already be seeing it happen.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> ...



Hey, if we have a war you'll then have a use for that battle flag.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I don't know if things will calm down. But what's sickening is all this was PLANNED by Obama,  from the very start he came out and spoke out on how the police acted stupidly. NONE of these matters with Zimmerman/Martin, this Brown kid a thug himself, the church shootings, etc which were STATE matters who has a Governor to speak on it.

he should have  NEVER put  his thug self into any of it. I've been voting since Carter and I have Never lived under someone who set out to INTENTIALLY bring chaos into our lives and all for his and his party of snakes own Agendas


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 10, 2015)

This reminds me of the posts from my conseervative buddies where they take a quote from some Isis guy saying they want to invade America.  LOL...And instead of them laughing at how preposterous that is they get their backs up and do this


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Damn,, how can you handle such a large brush?


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 10, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Order is lost in that city. National riots--After seeing what is going on there, the question is why isn't anyone doing anything to stop. 

I see riots if you sit on your hands.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> ...


You should join your people now and make preparations for the inevitable.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Bet they can shoot straighter than the chimps in Ferguson.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> 
> thanks a lot to all you who voted for the Thug



Right Stephanie. I have been posting here for over 5 years, that I sensed a civil war coming but do now see Obama has been the catalytic operative, hastening the efforts of Democrat politicians over the years.  They are reaping what they have sewn, and good innocent people are going down in flames because of those policies. Big thanks to LBJ for starters.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Do you you right wing racist dummies have a betting pool going on that?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 10, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> ...



Missed it by 
l----l 
That much



ClosedCaption said:


> This reminds me of the posts from my conseervative buddies where they take a quote from some Isis guy saying they want to invade America.  LOL...And instead of them laughing at how preposterous that is they get their backs up and do this


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”


This is the environment that has been cultivated, nurtured and exacerbated by those who claim to "care".

Those who claim to "care" are showing zero interest in actually trying to improve race relations.  They're just trying to "win".

Goddamn shame.

.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Did you watch the video of the chimps in Ferguson????


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 10, 2015)

of course poisoned race relations and Americans at each others throats are the result of pandering Progressive policies


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's the video, and they couldn't hit shit...
Shots fired during Ferguson Missouri protest August 9 2015 - YouTube


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


So you really are this dull witted then.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


I know what to hit what I shoot at... Just about any competition shooter does.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



People are getting fed up with all their nasty thuggish shit. you would think the Democrats and liberals would be PISSED they barged onto stage and put Bernie Sanders life in danger he had to leave the stage.

SNIP;
*‘WHITE Progressives are USELESS, HARMFUL to our movement!’ – Anti-Bernie ‘Black Lives Matter’ protesters*
Posted by soopermexican on Aug 9, 2015 at 2:00 PM in Politics | 115 Comments



The incredible video of “Black Lives Matter” taking over a Bernie Sanders’ rally and screeching at white progressives that they’re all racists barely made the Sunday news shows, even as they all slammed Donald Trump and the GOP.

We posted earlier, but it’s worth watching again!




Read more: http://therightscoop.com/white-progressives-are-useless-harmful-to-our-movement-anti-bernie-black-lives-matter-protesters/#ixzz3iQjoiiWc


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 10, 2015)

white progs are useful idiots for an agenda that doesnt see much a role for them beyond dupes and checkwriters


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



Yup.  The Democrats are doing a bang-up job stirring it up.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 10, 2015)

In an earlier, less politically-correct time, the protesters would have been bodily tossed from the stage into the unsympathetic crowd.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...


That's what we keep hearing from FOX News and other right wing propaganda outlets.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> ...



They're all Obama supporters


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Uh huh.......when you load your weapon,  don't forget to put the sharp pointy ends toward the front.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


And this is as deep as you ever go.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, lookie here! For the next 15 minutes the RW is deverting their attention from the criminal illegal immigrants, devil worhiping muslims, the military dictatorship taking over Texas, gun-grabbing liberal freedom haters, Obama's communistic agenda, perverted gays and lesbians, the war on Christians, the Obamacare disaster, and murderous, abortion supporting baby killers...... to African-American revolutionaries!

You can't enjoy the game without a program!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Truth is like that


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Simple truths for simple people....the Trump constituency.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Coming from the 57 States Party, that means a lot


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



This guy needs to follow up on his diatribes.  Or at least wait for a verdict.  

On March 27, 2012, a federal judge acquitted seven Hutaree defendants of the most serious charges related to conspiracy and sedition; they were free to go. David Stone Sr. and Joshua Stone continued to be held on weapons-related charges.[24][25] On August 8, 2012, David Stone Sr., Joshua Stone and Joshua Clough were sentenced to time served on weapons-related charges, to which they pleaded guilty, and placed under supervision for two years.[26]

*Return of seized property[edit]*
After the acquittal of seven Hutaree members, property seized during a March 2010 raid was returned to the owners. Items included a wedding ring, firearms and surplus items of military equipment previously owned by Hutaree members.[27][28]

Seized items that had been returned included hundreds of thousands of rounds of ammunition, numerous weapons and other material, but several items including illegal weapons taken as evidence had been destroyed by the Justice Department rather than returned to the acquitted Hutaree members.[29][30][28]

Hutaree - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## NLT (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”


Bring it on


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


What a great country this is, even cowardly traitors calling themselves patriots can get justice.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 10, 2015)

YAWN, The real hatriots are on the Left. cowardly traitors are all up in the ranks of the Left.

look at the way the cowardly left-wing candidates run and hide from the racists in their midst?
forced to apologize for the "crime" of saying all lives are supposed to matter in America

ur a joke leftard................but you knew this


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



So when does Obama get his????


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Normal people should organize militias too, so that if the shit hits the fan regular citizens can defend themselves from roving bands of right wing dip shits.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


We know you're a little slow, so I assume you're talking about Liberals..... Sure, and I know just the gun to improve their aim...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”


But...but....there is no race war. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


No doubt that's what you shoot in "competition".


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, lookie here! For the next 15 minutes the RW is deverting their attention from the criminal illegal immigrants, devil worhiping muslims, the military dictatorship taking over Texas, gun-grabbing liberal freedom haters, Obama's communistic agenda, perverted gays and lesbians, the war on Christians, the Obamacare disaster, and murderous, abortion supporting baby killers...... to African-American revolutionaries!



Not a diversion.  All are facets of the same Democrat whole.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



They didn't do anything.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Sounds perfect for you then.  Why don't you join?  I'm sure they're always looking to recruit new herrenvolk.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 10, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, lookie here! For the next 15 minutes the RW is deverting their attention from the criminal illegal immigrants, devil worhiping muslims, the military dictatorship taking over Texas, gun-grabbing liberal freedom haters, Obama's communistic agenda, perverted gays and lesbians, the war on Christians, the Obamacare disaster, and murderous, abortion supporting baby killers...... to African-American revolutionaries!
> ...



So much evil to fight. So little time......


----------



## Clementine (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”




And they still don't care about the facts of what happened?   Just amazing.   I guess these mobs don't watch the news or read.   Or they just watch liberal news that doesn't provide the truth.  

Michael Brown was killed in self-defense.    It should serve as a warning to those who think they can act violent and bully people around.   Instead, these idiots think he's some kind of hero and they see nothing wrong with being a thug.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



I would except I think them a little on the paranoid side and slightly crazy.  Neither of which violates laws.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 10, 2015)

Send in some fully armed battle tested marines and lets see how ready they really are.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah, they're all talk. Carrying out a Revolution takes brains, will, and money. And i'm just not seeing any of that with these crowds. Ain't gonna happen. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”




Aint gonna happen.  having a war requires too much work, They think they want war but they just want to loot some stores and burn stuff.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

A


Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”


Are you Republicans on their side? If so explain how exactly.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 10, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> ...



I have to agree. Waging war requires total dedication. Do these crowds really have it in em? I would have to say no.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> ...


But Viet Nam wasn't?

Hey black people. Rather than protest why don't you instead vote. And not just 2008 & 2012 but midterms too. How much you want to bet only 10% of those protesters voted in 2010 & 2014? You people don't matter because you don't vote.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> A
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> ...



I side with em in some respects. They have some legitimate beefs. So if they want Revolution, more power to em. That's how this greatest Nation in history was created. But do they have the will? Revolution requires intelligence and absolute dedication. Do they have it in em? I'm gonna have to say no. There will be no war.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 10, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


It's time to institute The Dome...


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 10, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Then inner-city Blacks in several cities across the country will burn down their own neighborhoods again just like in the 1960s.

At that point, National Guard units (from outside the trouble-zones) are brought-in, to throw a ring of steel around those cities, and then to move in, to restore order.

Restoring order usually requires shooting a few dozen looters and arsonists on-sight under martial law, and arresting hundreds of others, and then The Hood goes as quiet as a church-mouse.

So, if they really want to go that route... won't be the first time... nothing that the Nation can't handle... pointless, but...

If that's what they want... give 'em a little "room to destroy" - their own stuff.

It's not like it's gonna change anything, or make any difference.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 10, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



Really? It seems like it's handled fairly well to me. I was just commenting to my wife what a marked difference I noticed in the way the police and the protestors are interacting now as compared to last year. I see progress and you see digress. I suppose it could be just a difference in perspective but I suspect those like you would always root for the violent option.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Here's the video, and they couldn't hit shit...
> Shots fired during Ferguson Missouri protest August 9 2015 - YouTube



Sixty some odd shots fired including police. 1 person injured. Lol.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



It can't be called 'War', anymore than stepping on ant can be called 'War.'


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 10, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



Yes, if only Obama would stop riling you up and allow you to calm down and not be a racist asshole, this would all go away.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > A
> ...


It's already a war in Detroit. More Americans died in Detroit than Afghanistan when we were there. Fortunately for us that anger hasn't spilled out to us in the burbs, YET. I've often feared alqueda and Isis would attack us then hide in Dearborn Michigan, the largest Muslim population outside the middle East. Guerilla warfare. Suicide bombs etc.

What makes you think blacks who are sick of being fucked with are incapable? You see them shooting each other why not us? And all the stories of cops killing on blacks? How far do you think you can push them?

Republicans like to pretend blacks are 100% wrong and they are 100% right.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 10, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the video, and they couldn't hit shit...
> ...



Very ineffective marksmanship. They better practice up a bit before officially declaring war. They're not quite ready for prime time yet.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm actually all for Revolution. It's how this greatest nation in history was created. But are African Americans really prepared for war? Are they ready to be 100% dedicated? I would have to say no at this point.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 10, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



How many of those casings are from the police?


----------



## paulitician (Aug 10, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Practice up, then declare war. If you can't hit a single desired target, you're not ready. Police haven't suffered any significant losses. When or if they do, we can then maybe call it a war.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Only takes 100 or 1000 or 10000.

It only took Tim McVeigh and Terry Nichols in okc. Don't push them too far. Look at how the Jews are in a Quagmire with the Palestinians.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 10, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Lol.
I'm not saying it's war but that police fired a shitload of rounds as well with one person wounded.


----------



## Clementine (Aug 10, 2015)

paulitician said:


> I side with em in some respects. They have some legitimate beefs. So if they want Revolution, more power to em. That's how this greatest Nation in history was created. But do they have the will? Revolution requires intelligence and absolute dedication. Do they have it in em? I'm gonna have to say no. There will be no war.




What there will be are chicken shit drive-by shootings, as usual.   A guy fired on police earlier and they fired back and put him in the hospital.   Now the claim is that he was unarmed and innocent, which is the response to any black being shot by police now.

Michael Brown was a fucking thug who was asking for trouble.   He's not a hero and not someone who should be put on a pedestal.    Every parent should do what they have to do so their children don't end up like that.   Instead, that thug is being admired and emulated.   I guess the new definition of victim is someone who is unable to steal and assault without cops trying to stop them.   

Now we have a Missouri Dem out there saying stupid shit to keep the race war going.   By announcing that there is an effort by police to hunt down and kill minorities, she is putting all the thugs on defense and some will shoot at cops just because they keep hearing this stuff.    Between her, Sharpton and others who incite violence, it is any wonder that this crap continues?    We need intelligent people to come forth since a rational voice is what is needed.   No discussion can take place when they start by declaring war or state that they will kill cops.   

If the protesters want to be taken seriously, they need to focus on genuine cases of racism and condemn the violence.   I get sick when I hear people say violence is the only way to get attention.  

"Missouri State Senator Maria Chappelle-Nadal, the legislator who shared "Ferguson verdict helpful mental health tips" and wants white people to check their privilege at the door is using the word "genocide" in reference to what’s going on in Missouri:

AMERICA: There is a genocidal effort underway in St. Louis. Please pray for peace and our safety. We are hearing reports of police hunting."


http://twitchy.com/2015/08/10/missouri-legislator-says-genocidal-effort-under-way-in-st-louis/


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


You don't most of most of the country disagrees with you , do you?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


*You aren't the only one. There are a lot of Black well armed  American citizens too!*


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Then maybe just like every country we go to war with they'll get tons of money and investment and jobs. Look how much money we have invested in Japan, Germany, Korea, Viet Nam, Iraq and Afghanistan after we bombed them. Every country that wars with us comes out better than when they started.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> How will they afford ammo,food,malt liquor?


Black market. There's money in the ghetto.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> How will they afford ammo,food,malt liquor?


Who? The black protestors or the White poor and middle class of Ferguson? Check Food stamp stats and get back  with us!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> How will they afford ammo,food,malt liquor?


How will you deal with us white liberals who sympathize with the blacks? You won't know who we are. Or actually all you have to do is pull the democratic registry Hitler's.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 10, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> ...


*Feed enough guns and ammo and they will kill each other faster.*


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> ...


That would require them to get jobs.
 we KNOW thats not going to happen.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 10, 2015)

Listen carefully to them.  They're saying "We ready for war."    They need to be reading an English grammar book.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> ...


I don't recall Ferguson having a ghetto!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 10, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Oh please.

Democrat thrive on racial chaos.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


 are you talking about the liberal thugs in Ferguson?
 It does appear they want a race war.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Is it poor? Then its a ghetto. Are there nice parts of Ferguson?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Not in Ferguson. Blacks would have to leave town to find a job!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Racism is one of the issues we fight for the side of right.

If you're Archie bunker I'm meathead. Sorry you didn't get 99% of the time Archie was wrong. And Archie was the classic ignorant racist lower middle class conservatives voting over racism God gays and guns.

Only you're Archie now.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Listen carefully to them.  They're saying "We ready for war."    They need to be reading an English grammar book.


Why? They are talking to each other, not applying for a job as a teacher of English.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Nonsense.

I'm Batman.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

Archie bunker was a Republican. I see all middle class Republicans as ignorant as he was.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> ...



 Seriously....stfu ....you know nothing.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


You have billions in the bank? Then at best you're Robin.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


*Meathead was living on Archie's money AND food PLUS living in HIS house. At the SAME time bitching about what Archie did which was shelter and feed Meathead.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> ...



  LOL..I really hate to waste my time.....


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Is it? I don't know! Do you? Small towns like Ferguson don't have ghettoes. I suppose you could call a trailer park a ghetto, but few blacks live in those.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You don't know anything about me, so stop being stupid.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

Well the one who decided he was going to war with the police, is in critical condition with 10 felony counts against him. I will say he got a pretty decent 4 shot grouping in one of the cop car windows.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You  stfu, I know that more whites are on food stamps than blacks!


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Not as a percentage of the population, but let's not let facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


That's actually part of my solution for blacks. They can't handle Detroit or Ferguson or flint Saginaw Compton watts or Harlem.

Seems the only decent black city is Atlanta.

So blacks need to leave 75% of Detroit. Half of Detroit has already taken this advice. They've left to come to the burbs where there are jobs. Each city has enough low income housing to let blacks make up no more than 20% of our communities.

No offense but clearly blacks can not manage their own major city.

I'd like to know how Atlanta does it. Anyone here from the atl?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


It was only when blacks started taking advantage of welfare that whites started complaining. They felt sorry for single white women with kids. What would Jesus do right? When shes white.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Didn't all the GOP governors like Snyder in Michigan cut welfare off after 5 years? I thought we solved this already. Now corporate welfares another story.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 10, 2015)

Disband the Ferguson Police department, and charge admission to enter. 

It would be a major tourist attraction for St Louis in no time. 
"See Black Lives Matter in their natural habitat."


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Seems like a lot of poor blacks. I call those ghettos. What percent is white in feguson? Then why aren't the cops all black? Blacks need to police blacks. Statistically


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Disband the Ferguson Police department, and charge admission to enter.
> 
> It would be a major tourist attraction for St Louis in no time.
> "See Black Lives Matter in their natural habitat."


Have trump build a wall.

Instead of rich dentists hunting lions they could sell them a night in Ferguson.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Disband the Ferguson Police department, and charge admission to enter.
> ...


Well, unlike that dentist that hunted a lion, they won't come back alive.

But we will still get some money off the weapons and ammo sales, even if they don't come back. So who is to complain.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I think AZ is cutting it off after a year, it was never intended to be a way of life.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Blacks and Whites alike should get out of Ferguson while they still can. It is no longer a safe neighborhood, and you can count on most of the people there being gang affiliated.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


I'm not following what you're trying to say. First the lion didn't hunt the dentist and how does that equal money off huh?

I think only you get your joke. I can't even tell what side you are on? 

Are you saying the white dentist wouldn't make it out alive?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 10, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Somehow people find jobs when the free checks stop coming.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Seems to be the same since the extended unemployment dried up. More people found jobs, and of course the dems are claiming credit.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



 No offense but thanks for verifying what I suspected all along about SOME "White liberals." You are no different when it comes to race than your "conservative" counterparts.

Instead of examining the factors behind the decline of Detroit, you conclude it is due to Blacks mismanaging it. The situation in Detroit is far more complex than that and has a lot to do with the near collapse of the auto Industry in 2008-9. But if that wasn't enough of an insult you proceeded to assert that low income housing in the suburbs would be reserved solely for poor Blacks.

You didn't stop there. As expected, given the trajectory of your veiled
bigotry, you continued by rattling off multiple examples of supposedly failed black cities to bolster your claim. Shootspeeders and Matthew must be proud of you! I am not sure your premise of "Blacks can't handle" big city management is anything more than an early 20th Century throwback to the days when it was popularly believed that Blacks couldn't "handle" pro football or baseball or fly an airplane!

Here is abetter idea. Since we know every major city needs a decent tax base to be successful, regardless of  who is managing the city government, the point is moot. As long as White people own the means of production, all of the banks and most of the national franchises/ businesses, they still control the local economies at any level and political outcomes at the state and federal levels.

You might be aware that during segregation, Black businesses flourished; wealth accumulated in Black communities and productivity was high. Marriage was valued and families stayed together. Then came integration. Blacks flocked to white owned businesses and businesses in their own communities perished. along with the productivity and wealth. Blacks became dependent on White society for jobs and sustenance thinking that assimilation would eventually come.
They are still waiting!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Fuck the percentage of the population crap. Do you even know how many  Blacks use food stamps? If you tell me, I'll tell you how many Whites are on food stamps.lets compare numbers...shall we?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> What makes you think blacks who are sick of being fucked with are incapable?



Does this show you why?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Why do you think the protestors are poor Blacks? They might be middle classed Blacks.

I agree that Blacks need their own police so how the heck did they let the white minority get  such a grip on power there? Probably because Jim Crow never really vanished in Ferguson.  Feigned assimilation was just a cosmetic cover to keep the feds away and to keep blacks  spending money on the "conservative" plantation!


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I'm not following what you're trying to say. First the lion didn't hunt the dentist and how does that equal money off huh?


 Some Zimbabweans made money in the hunt of said lion, and under a hypothetical scenario that someone went into a dangerous neighborhood and purchased weapons, then the local retailers of either St Louis or his home state would make some money.


> I think only you get your joke. I can't even tell what side you are on?


 Is there a 'side' to be on? Do you think it is acceptable for thugs to loot shops and commit acts of violence, and is it a tolerable situation for a poverty stricken ghetto to exist in America with out of control crime? You don't have to 'pick a side' to be opposed to both.


> Are you saying the white dentist wouldn't make it out alive?


 An armed white guy in a neighborhood filled with Blacks looking for a fight or to rob shit. Don't tell me you seriously believe that would end well.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Yes, and the gang members are wearing uniforms and badges!


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Sure you want to play with the numbers when blacks are 13% of the population, the fact is that blacks are twice as likely to be on food stamps than whites. Whites 15% compared to 31% of blacks have ever received food stamps according to Pew Research.

The politics and demographics of food stamp recipients Pew Research Center


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 10, 2015)

Blacks kill twice as many whites yearly but they in furgason have the nerve to blame us for slaughtering them. Fucking stupid people.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





TemplarKormac said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think blacks who are sick of being fucked with are incapable?
> ...




I guess Black people in Ferguson Mo   dont want white Cops.    Statistically though, Black officers shoot other blacks at a higher percentage than white Officers do.  So I dont know what change needs to take place here.  This whole thing,   still the fault of the news media for trying to portray Mike Brown as a little kid who was shot execution style in the initial reports.   First impressions are the ones that last.  This is what we get.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 10, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I asked you to provide the number of Blacks on food stamps now!..today!...Not the percentage having EVER received food-stamps.
I want raw numbers of current Black recipients of food stamps.

THIS GRAPH FROM YOUR LINK IS FROM THE PEW SURVEY AND DOES NOT ANSWER MY QUESTION!


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No we get this because people ignore the facts of the case, Brown was the thug and the aggressor who attacked the police and came back intending to do it again. If there's a problem with the police in Ferguson, this is not the case to cite as an example.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Hey dummy, you can't use raw numbers as a fair comparison unless the populations are equal. Of course that's why you want to use them, your not looking for a fair comparison. You don't like what I provided, go find a source and post it. I'm not going to play your game.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 11, 2015)

I bet Obama negotiates a deal that let's them build a nuke.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I don't know where you got those statistics since there is no requirement for police agencies to report killings by police officers to the FBI  fatal or not! Some do it voluntarily but most do not.

I'll give you that Michael Brown was no choir boy and that his shooting might have been justified but I'd like to hear what the three Blacks on that jury have to say about how the whole process unraveled. Sorry but I don't trust  anything filtered through media outlets coming out of white courtrooms. Whites, generally, in every level of society have such disdain for blacks that  every overture  they make is suspect.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> I don't know where you got those statistics since there is no requirement for police agencies to report* killings by police *officers to the FBI* fatal or not!* Some do it voluntarily but most do not.



Do you ever bother to read what you've typed? LMAO
Are there non-fatal killings?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Proportional statistics isn't a fair comparison either when you  understand that the general white population  had a 300 year head start on Black Americans and then tried every thing possible to keep them from learning to read, or write  or to compete for meaningful  good paying jobs

Besides, as I have said repeatedly!! I don't trust white generated statistics that can't be verified by blacks. I play the game to a point but since most white people seem to hold blacks in contempt, how can their  racial  survey data be trusted to be accurate and not embellished negatively in some way?

Here is  a 2013 graph that is more relevant than yours:






White statisticians defy White anthropologists and decided to separate hispanics from the "white" category. I agree with that but they are still considered Caucasian despite most being Indians who migrated from Asia who speak Spanish or English. Amerindias also are considered Caucasian ...you people just cant get the race thing right can you?
Add all Caucasians together and  their true rate soars.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where you got those statistics since there is no requirement for police agencies to report* killings by police *officers to the FBI* fatal or not!* Some do it voluntarily but most do not.
> ...


 Yeah, like the killings the Ferguson cops were making off of Blacks for traffic stops and fines. Big bucks!

Now can you read the revision and answer intelligently?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Even if you lump all of non-black America as Public is trying to do, blacks still come off as the most parasitic.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Right, you're such a victim, how ever did you get a computer and learn how to type?


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Revenue enhancement, done by every police force in the country.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


According to statistics generated by your people: racist, inbred bigots!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


  Those who read the DOJ report on the Ferguson PD can see the proportional disparity that went on for years where Blacks were stopped more, fined more and abused more. In that case proportional statistics worked against the white phalanx of terror.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Oh you're talking about the DOJ report directed by the racist black man Holder, LMAO. Why should I trust his bullshit any more than you trust Pew Research. The real question is whether blacks were stopped more often because they are black, or because they were caught more often breaking the law? The DOJ made assumptions based on raw numbers without any substantial evidence to support it. I haven't been stopped for speeding since 1977, ya know why, I don't speed.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


We're fifty years beyond the sixties. Get over it already.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



How can blacks get over "it" when "it" never went away?

Case in point:


Rick Perlstein writes:





In Ferguson, police racism is built in, institutionalized in the town’s business model of using revenue from fines to pay its bills (and in the process, turning some residents into unemployable criminals). The encounter with Ferguson’s fierce justice system, if you are black, works like this: You have an overwhelming chance of being cited or arrested by police, for doing little or nothing that is wrong. A report from the legal group ArchCity Defenders found that in 2013, “the Ferguson Municipal Court disposed 24,532 warrants and 12,018 cases, or about three warrants and 1.5 cases per household,” an incredibly high rate. Then you are likely to face a fine you cannot afford to pay—ArchCity Defenders calculates that the average fine is $275—or a summons to a court that is rigged against you showing up on time. “The bench routinely starts hearing cases 30 minutes before the appointed time and then locks the doors to the building as early as five minutes after the official hour, a practice that could easily lead a defendant arriving even slightly late to receive an additional charge for failure to appear,” reads the report. Thus, you might end up in jail—with a criminal


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


'It' went away and was replaced by depleted family structure.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> According to statistics generated by your people: racist, inbred bigots!


By any measure blacks come out at the bottom of all socioeconomic indicators. If you prefer to blame racism until time immemorial, do so. Without coming to grips with the real and universal problems blacks face, blacks will be living dependent and shitty lives in the same shit holes which they themselves destroy.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Holder didn't personally conduct the investigation and he isn't a racist just because you think he is.I haven''t heard him say anything that would  label him as a racist.

The Pew data as presented in this thread came from a survey of random samples. That doesn't mean a hill of beans to anyone wanting real facts.  The DOJ report was a hands on investigation using real raw data of actual cases to show how biased and corrupt the Ferguson PD was. See post #164 for additonal reports from non DOJ sources!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I am not talking about me. You don't know my race... I am talking about Black people. I might be black but then again I might not be. SO  you can cut the"victim" crap and shove it up yer arse. ROFLMAO


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > According to statistics generated by your people: racist, inbred bigots!
> ...



I don't care what white generated  "social indicators" say except to give me advanced notice that the sheep who religiously follow such things might react violently to me or my loved ones. The blacks I know and associate with come out  on or near the top of all socioeconomic indicators. You are preaching to the wrong guy.

 The real and universal problems Blacks face mostly come from people like you but the clincher is that  the poor majority is white and they suffer more because every time your "conservative" politicians use the black boogey man to cut  social safety nets, huge numbers of whie people are affected...they outnumber the entire black population!


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> The blacks I know and associate with come out  on or near the top of all socioeconomic indicators. You are preaching to the wrong guy.


An elitist and asshole to boot. You and those you 'know' can be anything you want on the internet.

Blacks are squarely at the bottom of just about anything except at violent crime, welfare and have had success only in entertainment and sports. Well, failure at anything which demands intelligence.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > The blacks I know and associate with come out  on or near the top of all socioeconomic indicators. You are preaching to the wrong guy.
> ...



You...the perennial racist bahs-turd calling someone an asshole 
Look, fool, your obsession with blacks borders on insanity. You're just stupidly caught up in condemning black people.and there is no end in sight.
I don't care what you think... I don't care about just black poverty or crime. ALL crime in the USA concerns me. You need to see a shrink  asap...you need help. stupid bastard!


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You know, that jumping up and down shit never works, but then it's in your blood I suppose.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


As they should.

We get credit for the 95% who needed the extensions and were just victims of bushanomics.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Let me answer a couple point before I continue. I'm not racist or just as bad as conservatives when I speak the truth. Just like trump and calling illegals rapists, he's trying to make a point and get your attention.

2. White liberals don't 100% agree with black people. I talk with liberal white friends and while we all agree its not all blacks fault, they have some blame. Black people need to do better. Better with the kids, jobs, grammar. I'm sorry but should we ignore the few things blacks can do on their side? Like less baby mamas? Black behavior is losing the support of even us liberals.

I already said I can't argue with you on how it is white people fault blacks can't speak English for an interview. So what are BLACKS going to do about it?

I know we made black women have sex with losers who won't be fathers to the bastards they have. So what are BLACKS going to do about it? Time to stop with the excuses.

And I'm sorry for making fun of black cities when even usmb blacks admit I wouldn't want to be caught in them after dark. They almost seem proud.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Then start owning the means of production!

Look. I feel you. To the rich we are all nig$#rs. So while they own the means of production, I do a few things. I educate myself, save money, am well spoken at interviews, i am not committing crimes, don't have more kids than I can afford. All things I can control myself.

You're stuck on excuse and denial.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Stop waiting. How many millionaire black retired athletes have left black community and never looked back? Where's Karl Malone live in Utah? Berry Sanders. What's Oprah doing about it?

You're in America for God sakes. Would you be better off somewhere else? You're sounding like a conspiracy theorist. Jk. I really do agree with everything you say but what blacks won't do is talk about how they can do better. Sorry if the truth hurts. Yes, even white liberals have issues with black societies. How can you not looking at the crime and culture? Pull your fucking pants up!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

After Seven miserable years of their Messiah Obama. I guess he didn't shower them with enough of his magical: hope and change. or they wouldn't be out acting like thugs

Remember folks, Obama was going to be the GREAT UNITER

oh dear: he lied to you about that to so you vote for him. DUPED again. tsk tsk


----------



## Wildman (Aug 11, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *So am I.*



 FULL AUTO HERE


----------



## Wildman (Aug 11, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> *1.Obama is not Thug*



*PROVE IT !!*


----------



## Wildman (Aug 11, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> *Especially considering what lousy shots they are.*



in that case 2 minutes of sustained fire from a "Ma Duce"...,






yaaaa, that's the one !!


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"Whites" don't own the "means of production".

"Whites" are not a group, at this point in time. 

The "Rich" who mostly own or at least run the means of production are not a unified group with any anti-black agenda.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

where it the Great Messiah Obama now? Why isn't he jumping on his soapbox  and tell his sons if had any to KNOCK OFF THEIR SHIT? think about that folks. The reason he won't is he is ALL for this chaos being whip up and brought down on YOU. the other people he supposedly: represents . All of a SUDDEN he's all shy or what?



snip:
#Ferguson Mob Hurls Frozen Water Bottles at Police – Chants “We Shut Sh*t Down!” (VIDEO)

all of it here:
 Ferguson Mob Hurls Frozen Water Bottles at Police - Chants We Shut Sh t Down VIDEO - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Wildman (Aug 11, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> *Did you watch the video of the chimps in Ferguson????*



*personally i believe chimps are smarter than those colored whatchamacallits. 

it's just part of their jungle culture surfacing. *


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

Give a shout out of thanks to your own stinking lowlife President and his slimy buddy, the so called, Reverend Al Sharpton.  who by the way has visited Obama 60 time already at the white house. but hey they just meeting pray sessions. this shit is getting out of hand and now DISRUPTING innocent citizens lives and livelihoods

snip:

*Breaking: #BlackLivesMatter Mob Shuts Down I-70 Both Ways in St. Louis – Driver Plows Through Line (VIDEO)*

Jim Hoft Aug 10th, 2015 5:55 pm 636 Comments

*The #BlackLivesMatter mob shut down Interstate 70 in St. Louis today.*


all of it here:
Breaking BlackLivesMatter Mob Shuts Down I-70 Both Ways in St. Louis - Driver Plows Through Line VIDEO - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *So am I.*


Me too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



    It's those damn percentages again...


----------



## Redfish (Aug 11, 2015)

Race wars------------the legacy of obama.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



  Percentages matter...


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

It has gotten to the point where black lives are obnoxious, good thing they haven't tried that shit out here on our coast.

Us southern folks don't cotton to that unruly black boy shit too well, unfortunately for the we thump heads .................


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



  You're question is irrelevant.


----------



## natstew (Aug 11, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> ...



Obama is. a thug.


amrchaos said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> ...



Yes, Obama is a thug.
Yes, Obama is a thug.
Yes, Obama is a thug.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> ...



  How about you get your eyes checked,because I didnt see any white rioters.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

So you cherry pick data but fail to include logical context as for causation, I have got the reason why that chart says that, before I bust your ass, I am giving you the chance to give it some context and explain the point you are trying to bull shit us with.

More whites are on food stamps than black in that graph because??

How many total are on food stamps now as compared to when obumbbler took office??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



  Maybe if they stopped burning down all the places of employment?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't Know what you fools thought you would get when you put in some NOBODY Community Agitator in for President.

well,  NOW you are living with the RESULTS of it

way to go


----------



## natstew (Aug 11, 2015)

That is not a protest! It's a riot! There was a time in this Country when rioters were shot! PERIOD!

Bring in the National Guard armed with real bullets and open fire, end of riot, I guarantee!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

See how the left sticks up for this violence being bought down on you, THE Innocent American people?

Now remember how they were all OUTRAGED over the Tea Party showing they angry at their own town hall meetings. accused them of spitting on that nasty Pelosi after she walked through a rally holding a gavel as if to say: I am your master so go to hell.

You can't deal with these people on the left. They stand on NOTHING and will chose criminals, thugs, and Excuse these Violent thugs OVER YOU.

its time for people to wake. and it's time they woke to this Obama, Hillary led Progressive/Democrat party who stand in Solidarity with this kind of stuff


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

How sad is this? Well welcome to HOPE AND CHANGE

snip:
*Breaking: #Ferguson Business Owner Asks Community to Help Her Protect Salon From Looters Tonight*

Jim Hoft Aug 10th, 2015 5:09 pm

*The 911 Beauty Salon was looted again last night in Ferguson.*




*** There is a GoFundMe page set up to save Dellena’s 911 Salon.*

Around fifty “peaceful” protesters stormed Dellena Jones’ business and looted her beauty supplies.
Today local volunteers helped Dellena clean up her business in Ferguson.

all of it here:
Breaking Ferguson Business Owner Asks Community to Help Her Protect Salon From Looters Tonight - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Redfish (Aug 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> See how the left sticks up for this violence being bought down on you, THE Innocent American people?
> 
> Now remember how they were all OUTRAGED over the Tea Party showing they angry at their own town hall meetings. accused them of spitting on that nasty Pelosi after she walked through a rally holding a gavel as if to say: I am your master so go to hell.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

*Food Stamps Charts*

*Food Stamps Charts*
These charts show the number of Americans receiving food stamps as reported by the United States Department of Agriculture. As of the latest data released on July 10, 2015, the total is 45.4 million, which is more than the entire populations of many large nations.

The next chart shows the number of people added to the food-stamps program each month:





The jump in September 2012 was due to Hurricane Isaac.

The spike in May 2011 was due to a surge in Alabama after an historic onslaught of giant tornadoes devastated the state. According to the USDA’s report, about 1 million disaster victims from several states were added to the rolls.





The next chart shows the total annual benefits paid out. At $70 billion in fiscal 2014, this is a major program:




A program with this many participants incurs huge administrative costs: $3.75 billion in 2014 – and that is only the federal government’s share. In addition, each state spends money to administer their end of the operation. The chart shows only federal expenses:






*But Aren’t Food-Stamp Recipients Just Lazy?*
Many people make the argument that this is not an economic issue, but rather a moral issue; that people in the food-stamps program are just lazy. But that argument is easy to refute; unless you want to credit the giant spike in unemployment in 2008 to an outbreak of laziness.

*Notes*
Note: The numbers for Presidents Bush (43) and Obama are higher than they otherwise would have been because the government started to use food stamps for disaster relief starting in 2005 for Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> How sad is this? Well welcome to HOPE AND CHANGE
> 
> snip:
> *Breaking: #Ferguson Business Owner Asks Community to Help Her Protect Salon From Looters Tonight*
> ...




Don't contribute a dime, we don't support this community or it's black business owners.

The citizens of her own peers have sent the message she is unwanted and to get out.

Perhaps if she were smart she would.

You thinking my compassion would have me contribute any way, shape, form or fashion to help that community is ludicrous.

Let her people who caused this take care of their own or let the good citizens get enough and rise up with their white lawful brethren to defeat this black thugish criminal element.

Either way, throwing money at a train wreck simply waste your time and money ....................


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Yes. Only fifty years. Fifty years after centuries of whites working to keep blacks poor, uneducated and completely disenfranchised from American society.
Now, much to your consternation, you can't understand why some blacks might have problems functioning in society. You got what people like you wanted all along, but are too stupid to see it.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > How sad is this? Well welcome to HOPE AND CHANGE
> ...



As sad as that is. What else can the rest of US do for her. we aren't the ones encouraging this type of behavior. just damn sad in this day and age and all under a BLACK President who was Claimed to be this great Uniter


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2015)

Any black that thinks they have it so bad here in America needs to be given the option of either going back to fucking Africa, or quit the GD whining about WHITEY and DO SOMETHING with their life besides walking around with their pants hanging off their ass speaking ebonics thinking they're a rapper or some pathetic shit. GET A LIFE, SHOW SOMEONE YOU WANT TO GET AHEAD, and ya know, MAYBE SOMEONE WILL think that BLACK LIVES MATTER then. But until then, you act like a bunch of RETARDED VIOLENT APES, and that's EXACTLY what people are going to treat you like.

End of story.

I for one am full up with these blacks and their MORONIC VIOLENCE. Take it back to Africa.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Got to let it run it's course, until the blacks get sick and tired of the destruction and pain caused by their own race, they must suffer through it till they have had enough of the misery and rise up against it.

Unfortunately they only see hate for others instead of helping their own instead of hurting their own.

Has everything to do with compassion, you want to help, but you also want the best.

They must endure their own madness to get enough.................


----------



## Freewill (Aug 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> After Seven miserable years of their Messiah Obama. I guess he didn't shower them with enough of his magical: hope and change. or they wouldn't be out acting like thugs
> 
> Remember folks, Obama was going to be the GREAT UNITER
> 
> oh dear: he lied to you about that to so you vote for him. DUPED again. tsk tsk



He did not fail in uniting, he never said he would unite whites and blacks.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



After this stage comes the stage of whining about no businesses in their neighborhood and how that is whitey's fault.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 11, 2015)

Hell, give 'em what they want....  be done with them.  The world will be a better place without these animals.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I am aware of this, that is just the attitude they need to keep, poor, poor, little black victims ..................


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Hell, give 'em what they want....  be done with them.  The world will be a better place without these animals.


They bring it to my doorstep and I guarantee they'll get it, and they'll be sorry they asked for it.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yes. Only fifty years. Fifty years after centuries of whites working to keep blacks poor, uneducated and completely disenfranchised from American society.
> Now, much to your consternation, you can't understand why some blacks might have problems functioning in society. You got what people like you wanted all along, but are too stupid to see it.



How has society kept a creature that refuses to work, "poor"??

How has society kept a creature that has no intelligence to begin with "uneducated" ??

Has the same schools not been available for the blacks as whites??

How about drop out rates for high school, you know dumb blacks who drop out of high school??

So the lack of a races willingness to learn translates into society keeping them "uneducated"??

So the blacks have had a vote since 1870 but you claim they have been "disenfranchised"??

Well you claim 50yrs. of repression, you must be doing black math .......... my math says that is over 100yrs, fucking black math, I never will understand it.

By the way one last note on this last subject, do you even know what disenfranchised means??

I didn't think so ................

dis·en·fran·chise
ˌdisənˈfran(t)SHīz/
_verb_
past tense: *disenfranchised*; past participle: *disenfranchised*
deprive (someone) of the right to vote.
"the law disenfranchised some 3,000 voters on the basis of a residence qualification"

deprived of power; marginalized.
"a hard core of kids who are disenfranchised and don't feel connected to the school"
deprive (someone) of a right or privilege.
"a measure that would disenfranchise people from access to legal advice"
archaic


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Only fifty years. Fifty years after centuries of whites working to keep blacks poor, uneducated and completely disenfranchised from American society.
> ...




Thanks for the timely example of the attitudes of whites that I spoke of.

Try understanding the context of the post I responded to. It would help with the" black " math that has you confounded.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



First, the study you provided from the huffypost didn't dispute the Pew study, it was just worded differently. Second, if you think Holders fingerprints weren't all over the DOJ report you're delusional. Holder demonstrated his racial bias when he first got into office when he dismissed the case against the Black Panthers after the govt already had a judgment against them.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> After Seven miserable years of their Messiah Obama. I guess he didn't shower them with enough of his magical: hope and change. or they wouldn't be out acting like thugs
> 
> Remember folks, Obama was going to be the GREAT UNITER
> 
> oh dear: he lied to you about that to so you vote for him. DUPED again. tsk tsk


You're blaming him because he couldn't win over gullible ignorant greedy racist white people such as yourself?  He's at fault because YOU are impossible?  LOL  You and your kind.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I agree.  To the rich, we are all ni88ers.  Herman Cain, Katlyn Jenner and Ben Carson all think we are a bunch of lazy greedy ignorant ni88gers.  You can believe that.  They only use race as an issue to divide us.  And look how well it's working.  The corporate media is spoon feeding us what they want us to know, do, think and believe.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Race wars------------the legacy of obama.


How come we NEVER hear from the Speaker of the House and the Senate majority leaders.  What are their names again?  Are they laying low until the 2016 elections are over?  Because they are both very unpopular.  No one ever talks about Boehner or McConnell.  What have they been up to?  Amazing.  Haven't heard a peep out of either of them in some time.  Interesting.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The Rich are not an unified group with ANY AGENDA.

A random rich person is just as likely to be a lefty tree hugger who supports higher taxes and social spending and all that stuff lefties wants as a Evul Rightie who think that his money makes him better than you.

Indeed, of the few rich people I have personally known, they are more likely to be lefties who agree with you than with me.


THe policies that are really hurting the middle class and the working poor are not so much the Rich moving aggressively to protect their interests as various ideologues not realizing that their theories are not working in reality.

And these ideas cut across class lines.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Race wars------------the legacy of obama.
> ...




The GOP leadership has no solutions.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 obviously if there are still problems after 8 years of the socialist, the democrats dont have working solutions either.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> such sweet innocent people. all of them could have been Obama's sons IF he had any. Makes you so proud to have your own President bring this kind of crap down on you with his words and actions?
> 
> thanks a lot to all you who voted for the Thug



One side  of the street has blacks with signs "Black Lives Matter."  The other side of the street should be protestors with signs reading, "No one said they didn't.  Now go home!"


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



So basically your butthurt Bull Shit rant was just that, a reference was made to the 60's, but that does not change the fact of me debunking your mealy mouth shit for just that mealy mouth shit.

I noticed you did not comment on your ignorant black culture again but immediately attacked me. it's just in you ni gg ers genes, isn't it??


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




We know what the current admin is doing ain't working, unless we creating jobs by letting thugs burn down towns under the false premise that ni gg er lives matter.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...


Nothing butthurt or mealy mouthed about it. It's the truth. You morons got exectly what your moron predecessors worked for. Get used it or get over it.
I attacked your dumbass response because you ignorantly responded without understanding the context.
My entire post addressed why the " ignorant black culture" is the way it is. Like I said you're just too stupid to see it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What's the Repub majority doing to help the plight of the oppressed white masses?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 Other than trying to push them farther down, what are the democrats doing.
 Or is reverse racism supposed to help those being discriminated against due to their whiteness.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



It's easier and more precise just to say nothing.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




So basically you are another of those moronic fucks struggling with our English language.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

You keep referring to other posters as stupid or unable to comprehend while we are trying to tell you your shit is not clearly stated and the rambling shit makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The Democrat leadership has no solutions either.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 The bad part is that everything they do, adds to the problem and creates an even bigger problem.
 the problem with the republican party is that they have moved so far to the left that they no longer represent those that vote for them.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I had blacks in school with me fifty years ago and blacks have lived in my middle class county for forty years, having dominated the population for over thirty years with a median income of over $70k but still failing schools and high crime. 
Your argument is failed rationalization.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 11, 2015)

Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 11, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.


 Its ok, its the white taxpayer that will fund the rebuilding.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Come on now, 

We all know what is really going on ............

They reloading the card ..............

This very same thread one of our compassionate souls wanted to raise money for a poor, poor, victim shop owner.

How many times do our compassionate souls rebuild the unfortunate / complicit ??

Hey I got a whole case of weaves in the back room, make sure you take it, I will tell the insurance company it was 2 .............

How much do they get to steal before we keep refilling the loot bin??

This particular pathetic little shithole needs nothing more than attention turned away from it and complacency on the part of the vilified police department.

Let them live in what they create and damn any one who helps them in the name of compassion ...............


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



I'm not struggling in the least. 
You're just either too stupid or too scared to see the truth.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The white race is doomed. LOL
Your boys and their majority don't give a shit.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




That  is it ignorant cock sucker, don't bother to discuss the topic when you can be a dick breath and throw out ad hominems.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Yeah, you ni gg ers keep trying to drag us down.................


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Err, not sure what your meaning is there.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Come on now,
> 
> We all know what is really going on ............
> 
> ...





DrDoomNGloom said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



It's a simple premise. If you don't get it...well I told you why. That's right whine about attacks while all the while attacking others posts. Nice!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Really? It's a joke. You don't have to get it or like it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 11, 2015)

So many of our loony-left spoke so loudly of GWB's legacy being war in Iraq.

Now let them speak up about Their New Messiah's legacy being war in Missouri!

Or are they waiting for His *nationwide* race war?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now,
> ...




Goodbye little ni gg er troll.

There is no coming off the ignore list.


Good company though, lot of little butthurt black boys like you and a shit load of gay ass clowns to talk with though .................


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I understand your post is meant to be inflammatory , but I don't fully understand the underlying premise of your anger.

Who are the nigg*ers and how are they dragging you down ?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2015)

I guess the good Dr. couldn't hack it. Ignore is for pussies.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I am not talking about me.You don't even know my race. Not all defenders of decent black Christians have to be black. 

I don't defer to the dire statistical morass that White people use to mark the boundaries of blackness. Apparently you do. What I see every where I have traveled in this wonderful country of ours is black Christians  living as good a life as they can. I also see the junkies, the prostitutes and the thugs, but scattered among them are a lot of white faces too.

But to get back to the false impression that the entire black community is impoverished and uneducated, I'll just say, that is not true. Most Blacks live above the poverty level;  71% of black fathers pay their court ordered child support and spend more time with their children than their white and hispanic counterparts. If that isn't quite enough to dispel the urge to  continue looking down your nose at  the black community, consider this:
· 
There are more Black Males in College than in Jails, Prisons, Private Corrections, Military Jails and Institutions for the Criminally Insane combined (1,236,443 in College/841,000 Incarcerates – regardless of age)

4 to 1: The ratio of 18-24 year old Black Males in College] vs. Jails, Prisons, Private Corrections, Military Jails and Institutions for the Criminally Insane[4].674,000 in College/164,400 Incarcerates)  

32.3% (1 in 3) Black Males ages 18-24 are enrolled in College[5]
(674,000 in College/2,082,000 Total)

1.37 to 1: The ratio of 18-24 year old Black Females enrolled in College to Black Males[6].
(930,000 Black Females Enrolled/674,000 Black Males Enrolled)

6.3%: Black Males (age 18-55+) enroll in College at a higher rate by sex than White Males and Hispanic Males and are surpassed only by Asian Males[7](Black Males is 6.3%, White Males is 5.8%, Hispanic Males is 4.7%, and Asian Males is 9.7%)

25.1% of Black Males (age 25 or over) have either an Associates, Bachelors, Masters, Professional, or Doctoral Degree[8].(2,519,000 with Degrees/10,018,000 Total)

82.1% of Black Males (age 18 or over) have at least a High School Diploma or GED[9] .(9,897,000 with HS Diploma or GED/12,044,000 Total)

12.1%:  The Black Male Dropout Rate (ages 16-24) for 2008.
(301,000 Dropouts/2,583,000 Total)

5.1%: Percent of married Black Men who marry White Women](279,000 Black Husband-White Wife/5,654,000 Married Black Men)

88.8%: Percent of Black Males earning income ages 25-64 (employment)(7,899,000 Employed/8,893,000 Total)

$23,738: Average Income for Black Males] 15 and older
$19,470 Average Income Black Females

1,812,000 The number of Black Men making $50,000/year or more[15]

71.6% of Black Men pay their agreed to or Court Awarded Child Support[16](855,000 Payers/1,194,000 Recipients)

$253 Billion: Total Income earned by Black Males[17] (15 and over)($262 Billion earned by Black Females)

13,104,000 Total Black Men age 15 or over[18]
(15,816,000 Total Black Females age 15 or over)

Hood-Winked Black Men In America


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Oh no, no raw numbers? Didn't you say using proportions as related to population are unreliable, and now you're using them. I guess you're one who's situationally offended by statistics. Really funny.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.



Just like Detroit, Baltimore, etc. if you see where all the riots and looting are. they are all in DEMOCRAT run towns and cities. You would think the people living there would wake up to this. Instead they let this group of thugs (BLM) USE them for their own stupid Demanding of things from the rest of us.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You baited me and I fell for it. Now I am in the tenuous position of agreeing with you by proxy. I forgot how subtle the white world view can be. Black people in general are NOT poor.  About 25% of the population lives below the poverty line. Your argument suggests the entire Black community is  in dire straits....that just is not true. I do feel that Blacks were economically better off when they had their own businesses and thrived  under segregation in places like the Black Wallstreet, Harlem and other Black cities. The sharecroppers were an exception since they were little more than an extension of slave labor.

Today, the black civil war between gangs and the crimes committed by their junkies to get a fix is atrocious. But they are just a small fraction of the back population.. Hopefully, the "good statistics" I presented in my previous post will put the contrast between Christian Blacks and thugs into perspective. Those good stats force me to abandon the "victim" argument I presented earlier and I am now arguing that your social prognosis on the Black community is wrong! Blacks are prospering more than millions of white people.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It wasn't sunshine and roses the day after blacks got their civil rights and racism didn't end the day Obama walked into the white house.  In fact sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.


Really?  All those cops are liberal?  That's funny.  I also think it is funny what a right wing conservative my cop friend is.  He's also a government worker in a union making over $70K a year.  Does he realize he is or SHOULD BE a liberal?  Hell no.  He's stupid just like you.


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2015)

I have Ferguson fatigue.

I can't help it. 

I just do.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


Aw they weren't hiring them anyway...besides if a black ventured out to get a job the cops would be waiting to cite them for something to enhance law enforcement revenue!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Silly , you don't have to riot to be on food-stamps! And you don't have to be Black either!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


My question was not meant for you so it should be irrelevant to you!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I will tell you that there is very little you can say that I will disagree with.  So I'm just thinking that maybe a push by black leaders to get parents to do a better job educating their kids, speaking better english, not get knocked up by a baby daddy.  

I told someone this the other day.  How about instead of white kids trying to be black we try black kids try being more white for awhile.  

Yes I'm stereotyping and yes I'm saying it like ALL black people are bad when I know the number is probably very small.  Once I said, "if black crime is 5%, we need to get that number to maybe 4% or 3% where white crime is.  Then we won't be able to say look at how messed up black culture is because it won't be any more or less messed up than white culture.

And poor white people are in for a rude awakening by the way.  They think they are better than poor blacks and in fact the GOP doesn't discriminate.  They just play poor whites for fools.  They con them into believing the GOP is the party for white people when the fact is it's the party for rich people of all colors.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Not to poor white people!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Based on U.S. Census data, 41 percent of Detroit residents live at or below the federal poverty threshold.

I'm not worried about blacks who live in nice neighborhoods and do well.  I'm worried about cities like Detroit.  41% of a million people is a lot of fucking people don't you think?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Well, yes that is a lot of people but there are people just as poor in Appalachia. I am just as concerned about them.
Detroit is a microcosm, a pimple on the ass of the black community.
As a social technician you should be concerned with the whole body and the pimple will eventually go away! or heal!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



  Why cant they ride the bus to a part of town that does have jobs?
Thats what I did when I was starting out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



  Well the ones in Fergytown were black,and i'd bet everyone one of them is on some kind of gov assistance.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



   Than I guess you should have asked via PM if you didnt want outside comments.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Well, yes that is a lot of people but there are people just as poor in Appalachia. I am just as concerned about them.
> Detroit is a microcosm, a pimple on the ass of the black community.
> As a social technician you should be concerned with the whole body and the pimple will eventually go away! or heal!



No you teach the filthy individual proper hygiene as the pimple is indicative of both bad diet and personal hygiene.

Your stupidity is indicative of little to no gray matter in the cranium cavity...............

That is a professional diagnosis free of charge, you can thank me later.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Yeah his delusions of grandeur have him not only owning this circus but also winning the argument ..................

Dude it is a public forum, check up from the neck up is another understatement .............


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.
> ...



Your just mad because I bitch slapped you. Democrats own Ferguson fool they have a Dem mayor a Dem city council a Dem police chief, eat it. Speaking of how Democrats treat blacks why did Democrats in Democrat run cities around the country send millions of young black men to prison? OH SNAP!!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


And I'm not here trying to argue. I really see your side of things. There's a shit load the government and corporations controlled by whites could do in fact if they did it we wouldn't be having this conversation. No doubt black crime per capita would be no higher than whites. So I know you are right.

So since we agree it is what it is and why, let's talk about what black people need to do to make things better for themselves. I would love it if conservative open minded blacks are willing to admit there are some things the black community could do to better itself and quit waiting for change.

1. Any black who doesn't vote and doesn't teach there kids to vote is a loser and doesn't matter. Far too few blacks vote. If you do you are in the minority. This makes you dumber than whites. And you should tell yourselves that. Stop protesting and start voting.

2. Because America is so unfair, don't have kids until you can afford them. Push birth control. Not the pill. Not good enough. Iud's for every single woman who doesn't want a kid. Take it out when you are ready to start a family. I know too many single black moms with kids from multiple men. I know a few white sluts but they're raising their fatherless kids in the burbs, not Detroit. So since blacks don't have the advantages white people have they can't make the same mistakes white people or middle class people can afford to make.

You need to realize my criticism really is towards anybody below the poverty level. Anyone poor should take my advice. Don't have too many fatherless kids ladies. This is where welfare crime and poverty come from.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I disagree. Yes there are rich liberals but don't believe class warfare doesn't exist or that you aren't losing it.

The koch brothers and a.l.e.c. spend a lot of time and money to elect politicians who will pass policies that clearly favor the wealthy. 

The rich called fdr a traitor to his class. They impeached Clinton. Obstructed Obama. Made Carter a one term president and killed Kennedy.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


All those white cops are liberal? I know a lot of white cops and none are liberal.

I don't think Mike Brown should have been shot. Do you? So you agree with a liberal city? Are you a liberal now?


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Who do you think hires the cops in Democratic party controlled cities? Yes Democrats welcome to reality. Democrats appoint the judges that send young black men to prison too.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Republican policies hurt poor black people and that leads to crime.  Same in poor white communities. 

So because poor people trust and elect Democrats the crime your policies produce are our fault?

Why don't you raise taxes on the rich and give it to poor schools? Why don't you move your corporations to black communities instead of mexico and china and india.?

Your answer is why blacks don't vote Republican. Go ahead, answer. Show us how many black people you convert with your opinion.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Blacks didn't get "their civil rights" yesterday.

And racism, at least white racism hasn't been the problem since WAY before Obama walked into the White House.


There is no reason, at this point in time, that "things have to get worse, before they get better".


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


Racism wasn't a problem before Obama?

How is Ferguson or trevon Martin or any of the other blacks murdered by cops Obama's fault?


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.
> ...



He spends all day wallowing in the results of liberal social policies.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




NOt really. 

Oh, sure, libs and blacks like to BLAME everything on white racism, but in reality, no.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 11, 2015)

For a little insight into the Bernie Sanders plan for racial justice.....supported by the way by every k00k progressive in this forum..........., take a gander in here and check it out >>>

*MAKE IT ILLEGAL TO ARREST BLACK PEOPLE*

Bernie Sanders on Racism and Racial Justice

Now.....I knew this guy was real fringe but who knew he was this much of a k00k??


And by the way........the whole Ferguson uprising is being conducted by white Marxists funded by George Soros......they bus these meatheads in and a handful of porch savages ump on board because they have nothing better to do than temporarily own a 10 foot by 10 foot section of some road for a few hours and feel like hero's!!


Stuff Black People Don t Like - SBPDL


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 11, 2015)

The THUGERY is kicking white ass and taking...all the shit they can grab from whitey!!!!

*Post-Dispatch reporter recovering after attack while covering Ferguson*

St Louis Post Dispatch ^ | 8/10/15 | Kim Bell
Post-Dispatch reporter Paul Hampel was beaten, bloodied and robbed by a group of attackers as he covered the Ferguson protests Sunday night. Hampel said he was taking photos and videos of break-ins along West Florissant Avenue shortly before he was attacked. Suddenly, he said, he was rushed from behind. “I got swarmed, beaten down really bad,” he said. The attackers punched him in the face, hit him in the head at least three times and kicked him in the back of the head when he was on the ground, Hampel said. The attackers took his phone and wallet and left....





St. Louis Post-Dispatch reporter Paul Hampel, who was assaulted, talks with a police officer helping him as they take shelter during shooting that broke out along West Florissant Avenue in Ferguson on Sunday, Aug. 9, 2015. Hampel had been 400 yards north along West Florissant Avenue covering looting when he was assaulted by a group of men who also took his phone and his wallet minutes before the shooting began.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 11, 2015)

Some Whites aren't going to take this THUG SHIT anymore...

*Heavily armed 'Oath Keepers' inject new unease to riot-hit Ferguson*

Reuters ^ | 8/11/15 | Scott Malone
Four civilians carrying automatic rifles and sidearms patrolled a riot-torn street in Ferguson, Missouri, early Tuesday, saying they were there to protect a media organization but drawing swift criticism from police and protesters alike. The appearance of the four men, all white, quickly drew stares in the mostly black neighborhood, which exploded into violence again on Sunday night as protesters marked the police killing of an unarmed black teen a year ago. The men identified themselves as part of a group called "Oath Keepers," which describes itself as an association of current and former U.S. soldiers and police who aim...


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You are like one of those pull string toys, again it is DEMOCRATS in charge of these poor black communities it is DEMOCRATS who have sent millions of young black men to prison it is DEMOCRATS who bus millions of young black women to abortion clinics. DEMOCRATS get it through your thick skull.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 11, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> I'm not sure if that small group is playing around or not, but the events that happens later may require much more than police officers.



Not at all. American police are MORE than ready for anything these thugs can bring. SWAT teams have...by far...superior firepower and training over these animals. It would be over in minutes.

BUT....Americans....some of them....won't tolerate tbat. They want thugs to win.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Because he stood up their and said that white people were a bunch of racist pieces of shit and after that we had riots. He is a divider for doing so. 

I think blacks are treated unfairly as they get harsh sentences for non-violent crimes, but what Brown did by grabbing for officers wilson gun, gave wilson the right of self defense. How can you disagree?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 11, 2015)

The problem is the criminal activity...Look at the record murder rate in Baltimore since the police have stood down...Do you think this is good for black people?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 11, 2015)

Where there are riots, we have to have the law enforced.  Bring out the national guard and arrest the thugs that loot, destroy and shoot.  If and NG or LE gets attacked, defend yourself to the fullest extent possible.  Stop pusy footing around thugs.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I heard an interesting story about Korea fathers on NPR. Until now Korean fathers only responsibility was to provide $ for the family. It is unheard of to leave work before your boss so dads get home at ten pm most nights.

So they are making a decision as a society to let dads off earlier so they can be involved in their children's lives.

This is the kind of thing black culture needs do do. Take a look at what you as a people can do to improve your own society. Don't act like Detroit is a pimple. Add Compton watts south central flint Saginaw Chicago Baltimore feguson and its what other countries point to when they say we aren't the greatest country if that exists. Not black people the crime and poverty problems I mean.

Anyways, if Koreans can do it in Korea, your people can do it here.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


And I would think if black people made the changes I've suggested crime would go down, poverty would lower. If black parents insisted their kids learned two languages. One around each other and one for interviews. Do you think those people would do better in the job market? If crime went down in Detroit maybe manufacturing factories would go there. Maybe googl would go. Maybe white America would invest in your cities more.

Oh, and voting in black reps is key. Not enough blacks vote.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



that's going to leave a mark.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 11, 2015)

They are chanting their ready for war but as soon as one of them gets killed in the war they will be chanting racism and police brutality. So just a heads up to them those do not apply in war.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 11, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> They are chanting their ready for war but as soon as one of them gets killed in the war they will be chanting racism and police brutality. So just a heads up to them those do not apply in war.


Notice whites showed up with assault rifles hoping? What if black Americans showed up strapping?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 11, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > They are chanting their ready for war but as soon as one of them gets killed in the war they will be chanting racism and police brutality. So just a heads up to them those do not apply in war.
> ...


If they have legal permits and don't threaten anyone probably nothing.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2015)

anyone know who is FUNDING this group? We already know George Soros and I'd bet the DNC, Unions has their hands in it...
they seem to be able to FLY all over the country to start people rioting and charging on the stage of Bernie Sanders rallies.

back in the day someone charged a stage like that. they WOULD have been arrested

*so that had to be setup.*

Progressive/Democrats is in Cahoots with this bunch and THEY are bringing all this violence, mayhem and Chaos into YOUR LIVES. and now some of you will still go and VOTE for them so we can have more of this. that's messed up


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You "BET" everyone of them is on some ind of government assistance?
Is that akin to a Wild Assed Guess, better known as a WAG. It looks like a WAG to me and you know what wags TALES around here:

DUMB ASS WHITE GUYS. That is an acronym for DAWG!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 11, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Stop jumping to conclusions, they are usually wrong! 


Furthermore, you don't get to decide what is or is not relevant around here.  That is especially true when the post wasn't addressed to you!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Strange! I've seen your buddies (RW?,conservative? republicans? Big Guts?) accuse Democrats of being racists and liberal at the same time., Now you are accusing liberals of colluding with Blacks to blame EVERYTHING on white racism. Make up your mind... even the Minotaur couldn't find his way though your chaotic  political labyrinth of misnomers and conjecture!


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 12, 2015)

Paid protesters....just propaganda. However I would suggest they do not mess with The Oath Takers....OOOORAHHHH!


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, sure, libs and blacks like to BLAME everything on white racism, but in reality, no.
> ...



So since when are Dem libs not racist?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, yes that is a lot of people but there are people just as poor in Appalachia. I am just as concerned about them.
> ...


You must be a pimple's pimple.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If Ronald reagan was alive I guess you could ask him. He was raised by Democrats and  was a card carrying Democrat for years. You know the years when they were hanging Blacks from lamposts and the KKK was terrorizing  people. Yep, good ol' Ronnie ought to be able to answer you just fine! heh heh heh! Just ask him when you get to hell!


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Dayam ... talk about being all over the place. You don't have to prove to me you're a card-carrying idiot ... I'm convinced.
Here's the thing about Reagan: once he engaged his brain, he stopped being a liberal. It happens and if you're lucky it may happen to you.
"If you're not a lib at 25 you have no heart. If you're still a lib at 35 you have no brain."


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Your post is redundant. I have shown that the Black community is, for the most part, intact and doing better than millions of  poor white people
whose minions number almost as many as the entire black community!

You continue to manufacture a  national black tragic community that doesn't  exist. Wake up. Blacks have risen and are still rising... They are, for the most part, self supporting Americans who typically have children out of wedlock but either get married later on or still interact as a family. A majority of Blacks have applied the principles of which you recently  spoke decades ago and many of their children are reaping the benefits today.

Yes, I know the media has made thugs of the entire black community. You echo their daily inculcations yourself. And no matter how many good statistics I post showing another side of American Black life, they will be ignored,, by you and every other white person who glances at it. You have already made up your minds...the Black community is in trouble and YOU know what the problem is and how to fix it. If ONLY they would listen to YOU.... 

Sheer folly..  Most  American Blacks are way ahead of you and are making progress every day!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


I doubt if a dumb ass like you would understand but Reagan was never a liberal and neither was the KKK. They were once associated with the pre-1964 Democrats who identified as conservative just like George Wallace. Reagan and the KKK switched parties ostensibly because  it was evident  the Democrats were leaning towards Civil Rights for Blacks and women. That was "liberal" stuff and they wanted no part of it. With all the racists and southern misfits flooding it's ranks, the GOP became  more "conservative" i.e. more racist!

Try to dispute that if you can, ass wipe!


----------



## Freewill (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



Truth is they are victims, at least most of them.  Victims to their own "people's" conduct.   A minority of people making it hell for the rest.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Yea, once he stopped being a democrat he started getting Alzheimer's.  The brain starts deterioration at that age.  Plus people tend to get arrogant and become know it all's once they become rich. Look at trump. Perfect example


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 

that explains george soros leftard


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


I'd say any rich person that cares about poor people is alright with me.

I can tell you the specific anti middle class policies the koch brothers promote. Can you tell me what bad things Soros is up to or is he just the GOP's talking point? I bet you don't even know.

You guys drop names of people without explaining what they've done wrong. What is soros' agenda? You don't even know.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 

the middle class has suffered under Progresives, the poor have suffered even more. the richest got richer though. all facts. i can tell you more than a dozen things soros promotes through the organizations he funds, that are against America's interests; but you didnt say what Koch brothers polices are so against the middle class. how typical

what a joke


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

Pictures of the oath keepers are starting to emerge from Ferguson.

Damn shame when the police has to have private citizens play over watch.

Full body armor, assault rifles, hand gun, electronics, and much less restraint than the cops.







"Go armed, at all times, as free men and women, and be ready to do sudden battle, anywhere, anytime, and with utter recklessness"






Oath Keepers Turn Up at Michael Brown Protests in Ferguson Missouri - NBC News


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 Shouldn't you be out robbing a 7-11 or something?
 You need to put down the crack pipe, step away from the ho and get to work.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 12, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Revolution can be a good thing. But it takes absolute dedication. Random violence and looting does not a Revolution make.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 12, 2015)

Clementine said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I side with em in some respects. They have some legitimate beefs. So if they want Revolution, more power to em. That's how this greatest Nation in history was created. But do they have the will? Revolution requires intelligence and absolute dedication. Do they have it in em? I'm gonna have to say no. There will be no war.
> ...



She's a piece of shite 'Communist Organizer.' Stirring up shit is what they do. That being said, African Amercians do have some legitimate beefs when it comes to the Police.

But 'War?' I doubt it. Most in those crowds are just too dumb & lazy to wage war. All most wanna do is burn and steal stuff. The U.S. Government has nothing to fear.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 13% of the population is not going to take over the remaining 87%.
 The government wont even have to get involved other than cleaning up the dark bodies.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

That little group of Oath keepers are just the tip of the iceberg for what you blacks have coming.

While you little pantie waste blacks and gays have been trying to disarm us, we been prepping.

You little black boys can make all your jokes about all those crazy preppers, but when the black bodies start to stack and they will at some point and time.

We will pile em up like cord wood as we practice gun control, precise gun control, one shot, one kill ........................


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> That little group of Oath keepers are just the tip of the iceberg for what you blacks have coming.
> 
> While you little pantie waste blacks and gays have been trying to disarm us, we been prepping.
> 
> ...


 One thing, I know some gay people, most of them have guns and are not trying to disarm anyone.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > That little group of Oath keepers are just the tip of the iceberg for what you blacks have coming.
> ...




Better look around and wake up, the gays are leading the proverbial parade in the lefts quest for a perfect world, which includes no guns.

Seems like most of the little purse toting panty waste(yes I meant to use that not waist) are afraid someone will commit a gay hate crime on them in which they will catch lead poisoning, therefore they advocate for gun control in the form of taking of an individuals guns.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



It won't even be 13% doing the fighting. Most in these crowds just wanna burn and steal. They can't and won't become an effective fighting force.

And most others in the crowd just don't have the will to wage war. They're more likely to be satisfied with some more Government Cheese. Give em some more food stamps and they'll go home quietly. Sorry to be so blunt, but it is what it is.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 I think everytime one of these rabid groups riot, the gubmint cheese needs to be cut by 5% to each and every person collecting it. Even if they were not involved, or even in the same city or state.
 It would work wonders in getting them to police their own. Keep reducing the amount until the rabids stop being rabid or until there is no more free government money for them.
  I really dont think the taxpayer should be funding a group of wild animals and paying to clean up their mess too. Let that clean up money come from the unearned pay of the welfare scum.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Well, you and I differ a bit on some issues. But i hear ya. I actually support Revolution. It's how this greatest nation in history was created. But i don't think African Americans are ready for that.

They've become too dependent on Government handouts. The mere thought of ending those handouts, would end any thought of Revolution. They would all go home quietly.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 I would say it depends on the revolution, if the rabid beasts revolt they are looking for more free stuff and less responsibility, I cant go for that.
 However if hard working Americans revolt to return to the constitution and keep more of their earned income, that I can go for.
 Which side one stands in is directly related to their own personal interests.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



You can't fight a Revolution if you're solely dependent on Government handouts for survival. All the Government has to do is pull the entitlement plug, and the Revolution's over before it got started. African Americans are not in a position of strength or leverage. It's actually the exact opposite for them.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 As of today the government would fund them while making it illegal for Americans to defend themselves, If it were to happen at a time that an American administration held the white house, the funding would be cut however these animals would have no problem stealing everything they need.
 The would most likely be stealing it either way, its not like they are going to become civilized just because they are engaged in a revolution.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Right now it would be impossible for African Americans to get organized and become an effective fighting force. They're just not ready for that. They're too dependent on Government handouts, uneducated, addicted to drugs, and committed to crime. They're still slaves.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Race wars------------the legacy of obama.
> ...


 

then you haven't been listening.   No one is happy with those two clowns.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

Redfish said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


exactly, the left hates them because they are too far right, the right hates them because they are too far left.
they kissed there ass right into the no credibility zone.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> How will they afford ammo,food,malt liquor?



Detroit 1967 they hit liquor stores, pawn shops for guns and gas stations for Molotov cocktails.   Within 3 days they ran out of supplies so they started hitting the "soul brother" businesses of other blacks.   By this time LBJ relented and sent in 82nd AB and the free-shit blacks vanished.   At that point few inner-city blacks had any military training....that's no longer the case.  A full-scale race war would be a bloody mess in 2015.   Inner-city areas would have to be fenced off and considered search and destroy targets.  These Ferguson blacks are sitting ducks and probably know it so I doubt they'll try anything more than breaking more windows and stealing from the merchants they depend on.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 

Agree,  we need people in congress who aren't worried about keeping everyone happy.  We need people who will do what needs to be done and stop worring about PC and being reelected.   Doing whats right will get them reelected.   Being a kowtowing pussy will  not.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 12, 2015)

As tiresome as it may sound, inner-city blacks need JOBS....not government created 5 guys watching one guy dig a hole but real jobs with a chance at a future.  Only Trump is calling for American companies to come back home.  Unless and until a young black man has a chance to become an apprentice in the trades instead of a know-nothing student, the drugs and violence will keep getting worse.
The Fortune 500 needs to be told in no uncertain terms to abandon China, southeast asia, and latin America and re-open shuttered factories here or pay devastating import duties.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Then what?
My 308 Norma Magnum can disintegrate a watermelon five football fields down range.
That's what.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...


 are you suggesting that we bait the fields should a war break out?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> As tiresome as it may sound, inner-city blacks need JOBS....not government created 5 guys watching one guy dig a hole but real jobs with a chance at a future.  Only Trump is calling for American companies to come back home.  Unless and until a young black man has a chance to become an apprentice in the trades instead of a know-nothing student, the drugs and violence will keep getting worse.
> The Fortune 500 needs to be told in no uncertain terms to abandon China, southeast asia, and latin America and re-open shuttered factories here or pay devastating import duties.


 Would it be correct to actually use the words Inner City Blacks and Jobs in the same sentence or would that be considered racsit and a suggestion of returning to slavery.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ready for war? So what happens when their EBT cards get shut down?
> How will they afford ammo,food,malt liquor?


Don't include "ammo". All they have are stolen handguns with a single clip.
They can't buy any ammo.
99% of them don't know how to flip the safety.
 The Smallest Book Ever Written will be the race war BOBO incited.
'The race war lasted twenty minutes'. The End.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 12, 2015)

Civility and common sense has been extreme racial and criminal hatred. They're 'ready for war'? Send in the military, declare martial law, and offer to sit down rationally with local rational citizen representatives. Nothing should be agreed to until peace, respect, dicipline, civility, obeyance of the laws, and comon sense has been restored. Much like current politicians, these people think they are above the law and can do anything they want because they are UN-happy. Maybe they need to be reminded that is NOT the case. Obama may, but the United States doesn't negotiate with 'terrorists'.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No one is too far left.  Bernie Sanders is just right.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 I suppose if you hate America you would see it that way.
 Bernie Sanders is an ignorant anti American piece of shit.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 12, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


The garbage has to be removed.
By garbage I am referring to all subhuman thugs who have no morals no conscience who prey off those weaker than themselves. Whatever the color of their skin.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Doing what's right will make people happy.  Politicians aren't worried about doing what's right because it's impossible to do what is right.  Try getting RIGHT past an obstructionist GOP.  You can't.  Try getting elected when the media is corporate owned and controlled.  Who's donating to get them re elected?  Not you.  That would be rich people.  So both parties work for the rich and throw the rest of us a bone every once in awhile.  Hard to get mad and leave one party for the other when both parties are screwing us all over.  I say Bernie Sanders.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Aug 12, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”



Any by "ready for war" they mean ready to burn down private property and loot local businesses.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> ...


 dont forget the part where whitey comes in afterwards and pays them reperations and rebuilds everything, maybe throw in a park and a watermellon patch while they are at it.
 be cheaper to just start firing into the crowds when they decide its a good idea to riot.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 12, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


I'd love to see what a bunch of LIB pyjama-boys "defending themselves" from the roving bands of REPs' would look like.
Think the gay pride parades.
Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


 did they burn buildings and pilliage at the gay pride parade?
 I went to the Baltimore Pride a few weekends ago with some friends, considering the thousands of people there, I found it amazing that there were no fights, no looting, no riots, nothing  but people having a good time.  ( I did find myself laughing my ass off at a few the way they were dressed) put that many ghetto monkeys in one place at the same time and see if the same peaceful gathering takes place.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...




Yeah the melons are easy to grow, we still got issues trying to grow the fried chicken though ....................


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Good thing about shooting flamers is they are easy to see at night .............


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Would it be correct to actually use the words Inner City Blacks and Jobs in the same sentence or would that be considered racsit and a suggestion of returning to slavery.



  To the radical elite yes, to the common black man in the ghetto no it wouldn't.  They know the cRats don't do anything for them but then neither does the GOP by continuing to outsource manufacturing jobs.   The Reps could take over the black vote in one cycle by creating a million new private sector trades jobs a year....that gets folks attention, both white and black.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Any black that thinks they have it so bad here in America needs to be given the option of either going back to fucking Africa, or quit the GD whining about WHITEY and DO SOMETHING with their life besides walking around with their pants hanging off their ass speaking ebonics thinking they're a rapper or some pathetic shit. GET A LIFE, SHOW SOMEONE YOU WANT TO GET AHEAD, and ya know, MAYBE SOMEONE WILL think that BLACK LIVES MATTER then. But until then, you act like a bunch of RETARDED VIOLENT APES, and that's EXACTLY what people are going to treat you like.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> I for one am full up with these blacks and their MORONIC VIOLENCE. Take it back to Africa.



Most Blacks are Christian pacifists! Unlike YOU!


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any black that thinks they have it so bad here in America needs to be given the option of either going back to fucking Africa, or quit the GD whining about WHITEY and DO SOMETHING with their life besides walking around with their pants hanging off their ass speaking ebonics thinking they're a rapper or some pathetic shit. GET A LIFE, SHOW SOMEONE YOU WANT TO GET AHEAD, and ya know, MAYBE SOMEONE WILL think that BLACK LIVES MATTER then. But until then, you act like a bunch of RETARDED VIOLENT APES, and that's EXACTLY what people are going to treat you like.
> ...





yeah damn shame they keep getting shot on the way to prayer meeting ..........


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


No his argument hasn't failed. Your anecdotal lie has failed!


----------



## Clementine (Aug 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> You can't fight a Revolution if you're solely dependent on Government handouts for survival. All the Government has to do is pull the entitlement plug, and the Revolution's over before it got started. African Americans are not in a position of strength or leverage. It's actually the exact opposite for them.



You are right.   The left is well aware of the dependence on government and this is the way they want it.   We always hear that these people are helpless and need to be saved.   The left pretends to step in on behalf of their dependents, but not to help them.   They are using them to usurp more rights from citizens and chip away at more freedoms.    This manipulation started with the welfare state and the destruction of families.   It is nothing more than the creation of useful idiots to use as tools in the transformation of America.     People of all races will vote according to their own interests.    For the majority, that was always about fair taxes and electing people who would respect our rights and freedoms.    Today, the percent of people whose sole interest is a welfare check from government are catching up with the number of freedom-loving independent people.     The lack of understanding of what made this country great and a belief that one cannot survive without government makes a person easily manipulated by government.

What we see now is a group who have bought into the garbage spewed by leaders.    They also rely on government to fight their battles for them, so no way will they do anything strictly on their own.    The race baiters rile people, then guide them in their "fight."     They continue to attack and kill people, especially cops, but the left will keep covering for them and blaming society.    It won't change anything, but the left will come up with more oppressive legislation, presumably aimed at righting the wrongs and then they'll change their rhetoric to make it appear that they fixed things.   

While racism exists and should be dealt with, the left isn't interested in dealing with it.  

They prefer to use propaganda to create a problem and then fix it by chipping away at more of our rights.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.


You short sighted bastards strike again. One or two anonymous (blacks?)  said "we are ready for war" and  now those infectious words have spread nationally  and morphed into a national proclamation by ALL blacks. *Stop spreading that bullshit and keep it in Ferguson or Mo. where it belongs!*


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.
> ...



So those other shit holes,  you know, Baltimore, Chicago, Detroit, those aren't fucking war zones??

So all those dead black boys, they just fall from the sky??


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> So many of our loony-left spoke so loudly of GWB's legacy being war in Iraq.
> 
> Now let them speak up about Their New Messiah's legacy being war in Missouri!
> 
> Or are they waiting for His *nationwide* race war?


The "war in Missouri (Misery) has been going on since the Dred Scott days.It was a cold war but has become rather heated  lately as Blacks become more assertive and demanding of equality. You would do the same in their place, I am sure.

As for a nation wide "race war", it is trigger happy murderers like you who want one. You have the guns, the overwhelming  forces. Who wouldn't want a race war with those kind of advantages. So you listen intently to any suggestion  that some back fool utters  in that regard and blow it out of proportion as a national Black proclamation. Sadly, that strategy just might work and cause millions of innocent people to die.

The "Messiah" you are waiting for is the one whose rhetoric resembles, that of Hitler!


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > So many of our loony-left spoke so loudly of GWB's legacy being war in Iraq.
> ...




Wow what a load of pure Bull Shit.

We don't want the war, we aren't the ones claiming to be victims ..............

There is no Messiah for your race, until we have a cultural cleansing you monkeys will continue to aggravate society.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Those same black thugs that resemble that city council member from a surrounding community that was dressed like a pimp and ran his mouth on FOX only to go to work the next day to get fired??

Yes your uppity blacks pimp out like they ain't ordinary criminals, we can dress a whore up like a church lady but want neither of you be anything other than an illusion.

Criminals in suits amd whores in church dress's ............................


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


you don't know MY RACE, BITCH! I have never said what my race is.
And yes you do want war...that is why your kind keep buying up all the guns and ammo you can get. Well, fortunately for thewhole country, you are a minority...I hope.

Victims? Who is claiming to be a victim?  Perhaps it is the Blacks on USMB who have to read your racist drivel. Too bad there isn't a black moderator... your pink ass would be banned! The YOU would be a victim! Then again, looking at your fowl mouth you must be a pink shitbird! (not to be confused with a pink flamingo)
They are ALL victims of the black boogie man's quest for civil rights.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...


Black criminals don't wear suits; the white criminals like Bernie Madoff  and the Koch brothers do. You should fear them far more than anyone wearing a suit in the Black community. Those guys can wipe out your savings so fast you'd have to sell al your weapons and ammo.

The whores on 42nd street in NYC were mostly White when I drove through in my limo.  But, you are right, the pimps were usually rather nattily dressed black males. I don't know if they attend Church but I saw a few loitering near one!


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> you don't know MY RACE, BITCH! I have never said what my race is.
> And yes you do want war...that is why your kind keep buying up all the guns and ammo you can get. Well, fortunately for thewhole country, you are a minority...I hope.
> 
> Victims? Who is claiming to be a victim?  Perhaps it is the Blacks on USMB who have to read your racist drivel. Too bad there isn't a black moderator... your pink ass would be banned! The YOU would be a victim! Then again, looking at your fowl mouth you must be a pink shitbird! (not to be confused with a pink flamingo)
> The are ALL victims of the black boogie man's quest for civil rights.



So all those black boys killing black boys and girls in those shit holes are killing each other with charm, correct??

Look get the fuck over it, you black bastards talk your shit about cracker and white thrash.

The mods are reading this and will watch me type stupid fucking ni gg er again.

Racism is allowed, your little black boy ass will just have to get over the butthurt ..............

Fucking moron racist such as you think you can come on here and talk shit about whites without getting called on it.

As Gomer Pyle would say, "Surprise,Surprise, Surprise" ...................


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 12, 2015)

Actually a lot of people are buying up guns and ammo because we can see that the gun control nuts are presently winning the fight because a) the majority of Americans are stupid and b) these bastards are backing their anti-gun agenda with free shit, always a crowd pleaser...  Smart people, especially the ones who know how to make money and have money to burn, know that buying up the guns and ammo for future sale/collections is a good investment right now heh  And more so with our "paranoid" folks, because ya know if America fails, those guns and ammo are going to be worth a fortune and there's a lot of stupid people who will give up everything to get one believing it'll "protect" them.  Then there's realists, who think, "hmmm it's good to have a gun just in case shit hits the fan (natural disaster, civil or international war, etc.) so I better get some before they're made illegal."  And of course the criminals, they're gearing up for war don'tcha know.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Stay on topic stupid!  Did you miss the point I was responding too concerning  "blacks declaring war on the Democratic Party?"
Dumbass, if you can't follow the thread, STFU!


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh by the way, in glass Gold is used to get that pretty pink tint, you can just consider me a Gold individual in today's drab gray environment.

ROFLMMFAO ............

Gold = wealth

Black - devoid of all / death


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




I am, R U too stupid to respond to my question, what you think this is your fucking thread??


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

The blacks are the democratic party, how does one declare war on one's self??

Who was that commented on how hard it was to commit suicide with a bow and arrow??

Don't get the connection right??


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > you don't know MY RACE, BITCH! I have never said what my race is.
> ...



Aww you piece of shit, white people are killing whites too, or haven't you heard?

Again, you racist bahs-turd, you don't know what my race is so your black epithets are meaningless except to any innocent blacks  venturing here by accident.

ANd who told your pink ass you were white? Look in the mirror  you fucking mutant and see the true ape...perhaps you should  shave and become more human looking!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


What anecdotal lie?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...


No, the thread is not mine but the posts I write are mine. Are you too stupid to know I answered your stupid post!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> The blacks are the democratic party, how does one declare war on one's self??
> 
> Who was that commented on how hard it was to commit suicide with a bow and arrow??
> 
> Don't get the connection right??


BLAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Idiot  PULEEEZE! get the fuk outta here.
Blacks are the Democratic Party? BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Wait..."chuckle"  heh heh heh I ';; be right with your dumb ass....hold on BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



The one you made up about the blacks living in YOUR middle class county! no one can verify it so STFU!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Being neither Black or White, I have to tell you that MY race is not known for doing any of those things. Yours is far more likely to indulge in every item you listed than mine is... I won't reveal my race  on this board since it has become a den of trolling pink racists who outnumber every demographic here!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Oh by the way, in glass Gold is used to get that pretty pink tint, you can just consider me a Gold individual in today's drab gray environment.
> 
> ROFLMMFAO ............
> 
> ...



Pink = femininity

Black/Brown= Masculinity!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Oh by the way, in glass Gold is used to get that pretty pink tint, you can just consider me a Gold individual in today's drab gray environment.
> ...



     You misspelled Dog Shit...it doesnt even start with an M.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


A jurisdiction of nearly a million people is not anecdotal. And is very real. Look up Prince George's County, MD.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...


No, pinkie, it starts with a "P" for POOP!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Are you that stupid? Looking up geographic info on Md. does not address your fairy tale. Your tall tale is the anecdote, not the location you put it in! Dummy!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Actually you are an ignorant anti America piece of shit.  

Did you hate America when Citizens United was passed?  Did you hate America when Bushanomics was taking our economy off a cliff?  Would you hate America if we went Libertarian?  Did you hate America when FDR passed the new deal?  Did you hate America when the civil rights, jobs bills or unions were passed?  

I didn't hate America in 2000-2007 but I hated the leadership.  I don't hate capitalism but I liked it a lot better in the 90's than I do now.  

So don't think that capitalism or America are set in stone things.  Black people may have hated America in the 1960's but a lot has changed.  Economies, countries and citizens evolve.

Except conservatives.  They stay the same.  They love the status quo.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Oh by the way, in glass Gold is used to get that pretty pink tint, you can just consider me a Gold individual in today's drab gray environment.
> ...




So we are good ??

Pink = Gold = Wealth = Intelligence

Black = Shit = Nothing = Stupidity


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


The business model of Republicans is give all the money to the top and it will trickle down.  That's exactly what happened and it ain't trickling down.  

So funny how what it going on is Reaganomics 101 but somehow you are crying about progressives?  If it is progressive policies, their policies sound a lot like trickle down.  Last I checked it was Republicans who argue for trickle down.  

The fact that the rich are sitting on all the money proves your way doesn't work.  

But I don't expect you to admit or even understand this.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Im going to go ahead and let you actually read what you wrote and see if you can see where you contradicted yourself more than once.
 evidently, you don't like Sanders either.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...


Why does he even read the stupid shit you right?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 

Understand it?   its total bullshit,  very easy to understand bullshit.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 

Its "write"   you fricken moron.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Defeated non-response.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Why do you deserve to have the rich peoples money that they worked for?
what kept you from doing the same? there are plenty of rich people that started dirt poor.
why is it that my own children don't deserve what I have earned and save when I die, but Chinquisha in the ghetto has some claim to it through redistribution of wealth.
 But, the bottom line is what was the difference between you and that other guy that had the same basic childhood, the access to the same education and the same amount of time in life to make it where he did while you pump gas for minimum wage.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Maybe you should actually look up Prince Georges county, he is pretty much on target.
 Most of the blacks have affirmative action government jobs making at least 70k per year, however for some reason the crime rate is much higher than the surrounding counties that are not majority black.
 When a crime is reported in my county (next to PG) most the time the criminal will have either a Prince Georges or Baltimore city address.
 So tell me, why do those privileged black kids fail out of school, get into legal trouble and end up in jail.
 Money does not make a difference when the culture does not change. They need to be more like the white people around them.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Listen dipshits.  If free market capitalism ends up producing a society that puts 90% of the money in 1% of the people's hands, then that ISM doesn't work.  There are ways to fix the ISM but apparently you don't think it's broke yet.  You're broke but you can't see that the system is broke.

I don't think they should tax a farmer's kids when he dies and they get the $10 million dollar farm.  That should be tax free.  But when Trump dies his kids shouldn't keep all $10 billion.  They didn't deserve or earn it.  Sorry but we have a debt and this is the most rational place to get funds.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Ho Ho Ho! Get outta my face, nincompoop!


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If his kids didn't earn it, explain how someone that never met him did.
 that 10 billion should be theirs to do with what they want. Not yours, not mine.
 and for the record, Im not exactly poor, not rich but not poor. With all honesty, I paid more in taxes last year than what the average income is in the U.S. And I cheat my ass off to pay that little. I even buy stuff I don't want just to be able to claim a 2nd mortgage for deductions.

But rich? no, average middle class in this area.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Blacks should be like the whites around them? You can't be serious:


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


 That one of the people that your mom thinks could be your daddy?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



Pink= Baloney, gum disease, and sin.

Black/Brown= backdrop of the universe, virility, fertility and  economic growth!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


He looks more like the whores in your family than the decent ladies in mine!


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 12, 2015)

I always find it amusing when people show their own racism in an attempt to call others racist.  Works really well on stupid people though.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Don't get mad at me, Im not the one that posted your family picture.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Not really. 

IN the context of what sealy was implying, no it was bullshit, and false accusations of racism.

For example she mentions Trevon Martin. There was nothing racist about that. Thug attacks armed man, gets his ass shot.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





BullKurtz said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be correct to actually use the words Inner City Blacks and Jobs in the same sentence or would that be considered racsit and a suggestion of returning to slavery.
> ...



Don't kid yourself. Generations of propaganda will not be overcome quickly or easily, if at all.

But, what you suggest would be a good first step.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.
> ...



OMG the IRONY is epic. The left never broad brushes conservatives, the tea party, or the entire GOP never /SARCASM


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are declaring war on the Democratic party? Ferguson is a Democratic party owned and run city.
> ...



Obama got 95% of the black vote. 

What has he said to calm down things in Ferguson? 

Or to distance himself and "his people" for that?


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Obama foments racial division, he uses blacks then throws them under the bus. I guess his half white side makes him an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Reagan's been out of office for well over twenty years now. 

There have been TWO, TWO TERM dem presidents since then.

It is about time for you to stop bitching at republicans about this and take it up with your own leaders.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Who fomented racial division for  350+ years? Hint: it was not Obama!


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My white brothers were slaves back in the day, you know 2,000 years ago under the Romans.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You going back 350 years?

Well, at that time, I guess you could blame the Spanish.

NOt sure what that has to do with anything today....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


I am NOT the left. I am a combination of both Left AND Right. But, "broad brushing" a political party has nowhere the social impact it does when broad brushing a race. do you understand NOW?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Hint, 350 years ago it wasn't the white American either.
but it is fun to deal with people that try to talk history when it is evident that they don't know it.
 Did you know that there were more white slaves than black slaves?
 that's right Pooky, the Irish were sold as slaves in Virginia and New England (also to the settlers in the Islands)
 Funny thing is that the Irish aren't running around now claiming slavery is the reason they are poor and stupid today.
 But, before you google that, go on and google when the slave trade (black) started in America. You might even discover that 350 years ago America didn't exist.
 Next lesson, Blacks held white slaves before whites held black slaves.
 Stick around, one day you might learn enough to almost be able to debate these things. 
 Until then, how about you just take a trip and see how people live in the other 56 states.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



My ancestors were brutally oppressed by the Romans, I hear you brother.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Yeah, white's enslaving whites doesn't evoke the same hatred  it does when whites enslaved Blacks.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Oh we hated the Romans with a passion, those bastards were real assholes.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2015)

I think the blacks should teach all whites a lesson.  Refuse to vote until they get black candidates!  That's the trick!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Hint, 350 years ago it wasn't the white American either.
> but it is fun to deal with people that try to talk history when it is evident that they don't know it.



Damn. You sure know how to put words in other peoples mouths that they did not say. I simply asked  who fomented racial division for 350+ years and hinted it wasn't Obama. From there you went off on a wild tangent that ended up accusing me of being ignorant of history. That is some stretch.I never said I meant in my statement but you sure assumed  a lot. Typical for brainless sheep like ewe!



Maryland Patriot said:


> Funny thing is that the Irish aren't running around now claiming slavery is the reason they are poor and stupid today.



I haven't heard any blacks claiming that either. I have heard a of rednecks and bigots claiming blacks say that but that is it. Besides only a but 75% of Blacks live below the poverty line so I wouldn't put uch credence in your source's claim!



Maryland Patriot said:


> But, before you google that, go on and google when the slave trade (black) started in America. You might even discover that 350 years ago America didn't exist.



Ahhhh, ummmm! Yes it did! The United States of America did not exist but the Americas were named in 1538 after Amerigo Vespucci,
Think before you post and avoid the embarrassment of being corrected.

You apparently  also are painfully  unaware that  in 1619 20 black slaves were sold in  Massachusetts. What's wrong?  Are you still in kindergarten? Your education level suggests you are.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Well, sure the Brits and the Dutch were assholes by modern standards, the Spanish though were the ones really building whole nations of slaves were the real action was, the Caribbean.

I don't really feel any ownership of the actions of the 15th century brits or dutch.

I'm not really sure of your point here.

The Brits and the Dutch have not interfered in US society for quite some time, unless you have an issue with the Beatles.

Are  you just lumping all whites together and holding modern US whites responsible for the actions of whites from other countries centuries before there was even a US?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 12, 2015)

Thugs come down my street and start invading homes, they're gonna get their war.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 12, 2015)

Once the Ferguson wannabes face live rounds for the first time, they'll give up on the notion that they want a "war".   They're cowards firing from a crowd not capable of stepping forward against soldiers...soldiers who will treat them as enemy combatants instead of "oppressed people being given space to destroy"....In Detroit '67, the minute 82nd Airborne showed up they scattered like roaches.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


If you have as much as you say you should vote Republican. Just don't try telling the rest of us we should.

My brothers a VP. Probably make $500k plus a year maybe a million with stock options. I never tell him he should be a democrat.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Bullshit. It's why stand your ground is racist and we all know it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Newt Gingrich Tom delay Dennis hastert Mitch McConnell Jon boehner and the tea baggers happened to us.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Bullshit yourself.

Thugs don't have the right to beat their victims.

Their victims have the right to defend themselves.

Stand your ground is about you libs always taking the side of the criminal.

There is nothing racist about it.

Martin was judged by his actions and he got what he deserved.

That it is about his skin color *to you,* says something about your internal landscape, not mine.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Both your two term Presidents had periods of super majorities.

It is about time for you to stop bitching at republicans about this and take it up with your own leaders.

If you NEVER hold them responsible, they will take your support for granted and never work for it.

You libs make fun of the Tea Party.

But it is the response of conservatives to a Party leadership that has not represented them.

Pretty Cra-cra, huh?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Screw that. If you did the exact same thing to a white kid the cops would arrest you a prosecutor would charge you a jury would convict you and a prisoner would rape you. So don't try it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Obama has been fine. He was grass roots only so much he can do when McConnell filabust when he was minority leader. Oh did you forget that? Because the media isn't liberal. They never talked about that. McConnell broke records. Remember Reid and the nuclear option?


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




If some white thug was witnessed sitting on my chest beating me "MMA style" and I ended up shooting him in self defense?

Nope, not if the local Judge and Prosecutor aren't completely corrupt.

Thugs don't have the right to beat their victims.

Their victims have the right to defend themselves.

THat is what self defense is.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




"Grass roots"? LOL!!

He had a super majority and did not move on these economic issues. And he has spent zero political capital moving on it since then.

Gay marriage? Now that gets attention. 

Confederate flags? Oh, yeah baby.

Some black kid gets his ass shot? Obama is there.

But moving to change trade policy to protect middle class jobs?

Bah. He owns you. After all the bullshit you have swallowed about how the GOP is so EVUL, you wouldn't vote for them if you personally saw Obama eat a baby.

THey know it. YOu know it. Every one knows it.

Show some respect for your masters, and mind your place, serf.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are as racist as a black who argued oj didn't do it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Which Republican was anti free trade?

Bush? McCain? Romney? Jeb McConnell bohner rubio kasich Walker Christie carson fiorino Cruz Cain Palin huckabee?


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And typically, instead of seriously or honestly addressing what I said, you call me a racist.

OJ committed murder. George Zimmerman did not.

NOt double standards. Different people committing different acts judged by the same standards.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Trump is.

Luckily for the dems, you've been conditioned to see him as the Great Evul. 

So, are you a partisan who only brings up issues when you can use them to slam your partisan enemies, or are you going to judge would be leaders on their positions?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm white and it is obvious the jury was misled and information witheld and the fact as I know go like this.

Zimmerman fucks with a young black mail after being told not to pursue. He asked for it and bit off more than he could chew. Should have just taken his ass whoopin. I would rule neglegent homicide 20 years out in 10.

Omg I'm watching orange is the new black and ten years is a very very very long time in prison.

I'm with the koch brothers on prison reform.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What's his plan for the middle class? I know Bernie's. Intimitely. Thom hartmann use to have him on every Friday and I love him.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"Fucking with someone" does not justify a violent assault. 

"Asking for it"? Seriously? YOu are seriously stating that the victim was "Asking for it"? What is this, the 50s?

You libs see racism because you want to see it.

And you can't find enough real racism to justify your hissy fits so you make crap up.

Cause otherwise, you might have to give a real reason to the blacks to vote for you. ANd you might have to defend your political positions on their merits instead of just calling your ideological opponents racist.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




If it comes down to Bernier vs Trump that will be relevant.

Hillary will not change "reaganomics".

If it comes down to Hillary, who will give you more of the same, and Trump, who will give you at least part of what you want, 

what you going to do?

Rhetorical question, I know the answer.

You will focus on some demagoguery that, at some level you know is bullshit, to avoid seriously considering the issues.

THey own you. 

Someday, they will get tired of this lack of respect you show them. 

Just who do you think you are to question your masters?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Explain why Zimmerman wasn't at least 50% responsible for the murder he committed? I don't believe in God but that murder would haunt me if I did what Zimmerman did. Maybe you'd feel OK but that's cause it was just a black kid. I know your type.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Aw cut the BS, that highlighted slave transaction  was the first to take place in the American colonies and the  buyers were YOUR white American forefathers . That's when they got a taste of Black slavery and liked it. The rest  is truly American History!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Go on. I would love Bernie vs trump.

And I'd take either over status quo. I'll vote Bernie you vote trump in primaries.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I already did.

"Fucking with someone" does not justify a violent assault.

A violent assault does justify self defense.

Martin was the one who choose to sit on Zimmerman's chest and beat him "MMA style".

His actions, his responsibility.


The criminal is responsible for his crimes.

What part of this is hard for you?

Rhetorical question. I know the answer.

It's his skin color.

You really need to hold on to anything that seems to maybe support your myth of America the racist place, where white racist are constantly out to get the black man.


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



So, you want to judge 21st century American whites, not by our actions of the last 50 years, but by the actions of people that sort of looked like us, 400 years ago?

Based on what? That we share skin color?

Really?

Can I pick some black people and judge you by their actions? Would that be cool?


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Doesn't matter, you're voting dem in the end.

If Ronald Reagan rose from the dead as a zombie and won the Democratic Nomination, you would vote for him. 

Because, they own you.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




How do you explain why John McNeil, a  successful  Black business man, was sent to prison for killing a white man  under even more compelling circumstances than those faed by GZ? Does Stand Your Ground  only apply to White people?

When police investigated the death of Brian Epp, they determined that John McNeil was merely acting in self-defense when he shot Epp for allegedly loitering on his property, threatening him and his 19-year-old son with a knife. They didn’t charge him with any crime. But 274 days later, McNeil was prosecuted and sentenced to life in prison,



You see, here is a black man who didn't have a criminal record at all and was a college graduate.

HIs crime: Killing a no account white man who attacked him. A year after the police cleared him,  a racist DA and  probably an all white jury collaborated to  destroy a good black family. Double standards seem to abound in Florida.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am not only judging white America for what happened 350 years ago, I am judging you for every thing you did in between leading up to NOW.
Your sordid history is  the object of my ire. Oh, I am not talking about the few white abolitionists who surfaced along the way and the few real Christian altruists with power enough to finally legislate manumission for Black slaves. I am talking about the general mass of white people who conspired, cheated, killed , and did anything possible to prevent Black equality.. People like you are still trying to do the same thing your ancestors did. You are "conservatives" alright,,,you want to conserve the past where Blacks were docile and meek and could be used or abused at  a whim!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


see post #433

WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Page 44 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Then I expect you will be willing to throw your support behind
JOHN MCNEIL


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


See post 433...educate yourself on double standards.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



John McNeil Freed After Being Convicted Of Shooting Home Intruder News One

"McNeil and Epp had a long-running feud that intensified as Epp was wrapping up construction of the house for the McNeils. The McNeils moved in and planned to spend their first night in their new home on Dec. 5, even though Epp had a few items still on his to-do list.

McNeil never denied he shot Epp in the driveway of his new home. He said he was rushing home because his 19-year-old son had called him to report a strange man in their back yard had threatened to cut him with a box cutter.

McNeil was on the telephone with the 911 when he pulled into his neighborhood. He told the 911 operator to send someone quickly because he intended to confront Epp, according to a recording played in court.

The operator urged him to stay in his car and wait for police.

“When you get a call from your kids that somebody’s got a knife pulled on them, threatening them, the first thing you want to do is get home and protect your kid, ” John McNeil testified. “So I said I was going to whip his ass.”

McNeil got out of his car with a gun and confronted Epp as the contractor walked over from the house next door. Witnesses said Epp didn’t stop even after McNeil fired a shot into the ground. The second time he fired, McNeil shot the contractor in the face with a hollow-point bullet.

Because Epp had a knife in his front pants pocket McNeil’s lawyer argued then and now that the shooting was justified."

So McNeil went there looking for a fight (can't say I blame him too much for that frankly) and Epp basically said you want a piece lets go "whoop my ass" and then McNeil, despite the fact that Epp's knife was in his pocket, shot him in the face.

... It's not stand your ground if you go in looking for a fight, it's not defending yourself if you go in looking for a fight. THAT is why McNeil went to jail...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Wait a minute! If Epps was armed with a knife, even though it was in his pocket, and he approached a police officer like that he'd be just as dead as he is now and there would not have been a warning shot  into the ground!

That warning shot convinced me that Mc Neil didn't really want to kill Epps but Epps kept coming towards him. That is where Stand Your Ground took over. McNeil had no obligation to retreat after he had fired that warning shot and the dumb SOB kept coming towards him. I would have shot his ass too. He didn't have to wait to see if Epps was going to use that knife or some kind of Karate. I'll join the chorus heard after a Black man is killed with:* I'm glad the white thug is dead* and the neighborhood is better off for it. Too bad Mc Neil had to serve six years because of racial bias in the system!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


He thinks liking Ben carson or Herman Cain more than hillary means he's not racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Then why didn't Zimmerman? He was told to stay put too.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 13, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Snipers are required. 

-Geaux


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 13, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”



*When the rest of the blacks and minorities around the country start chanting that shit, than lets talk.....a few hundred sellout n***** from Fergie, does not a movement make.*


----------



## Correll (Aug 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Can't tell from that article, which contains no information about what happened after the police determined self defense.

If I had to guess, I would guess an asshole/lib DA who does not believe in self defense.


If the facts of the case are as presented, then I would agree that that man should be released.

See how I keep coming down on the side of the victim, regardless of skin color?


----------



## Correll (Aug 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




No, you are not.

You are ignoring the fact that Civil Rights for Blacks have been the consensus in White America, since the dems gave up the fight back in the 60s.


You are ignoring the last 40-50 years, where "the general masses of white people" has been bending over backwards supporting black equality.


----------



## Correll (Aug 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I agree, asking a man to stay in the car when he family is threatened was not reasonable.

If the witness is credible and Epp kept advancing after the shot was fired, I am still leaning towards McNeil.


----------



## Correll (Aug 13, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, I think not judging people by their skin color makes me not racist.


----------



## Correll (Aug 13, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



1. No he wasn't.

2. In neither case was the dispatcher in a position to order the men to do anything.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sure you do but what you don't do is see the hypocrisy of the racist system in which you live under.  That makes you ignorant at a minimum.  

If a white kid gets killed by a black guy, they usually see the white kid as the victim.  But if a black kid gets killed by a white, he was a thug.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 13, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> If a white kid gets killed by a black guy, they usually see the white kid as the victim.



That is most often the fact of the case.



sealybobo said:


> But if a black kid gets killed by a white, he was a thug.



That is most often the fact of the case.

Next?


----------



## Correll (Aug 13, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




You act as though our cops were all recruited though a time warp to the Jim Crow Deep South.

They grew up in the same Pro-Civil Rights environment that produced you and me.

And are generally working under politicians who are terrified of being called racist in the media.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 13, 2015)

Each year in the US more negro cops are being hired to work in inner city shitholes than White cops.
Soon negro cops will outnumber White cops.
What are the race whores going to say then?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, I am not what? Which part of my narrative are you addressing with that quip?

No, there has NEVER been a consensus among the general White populace in America to embrace civil rights for Blacks. That is especially true among White males. Any progress in that regard has been advanced by a relatively few Whites with enough political clout to make a difference; often in the wake of deadly riots.
One of the most important catalysts was Martin Luther King's strategy designed  to pimp the media whores into televising the plight of Black America across the world. It worked.

Kennedy and LBJ  didn't just become  concerned over Civil Rights in a vacuum. It was becoming increasingly clear that a national crisis was developing that could affect the standing of the US in the world at large.

The general white male populace was not concerned about that. All they saw was the "encroaching" masses of Blacks competing with them for jobs and competing with their sons for education.

The Democrats, being in ower at the time and seeing the big picture on a world stage, had little choice but to  pass Civil Right's legislation. After all they diid  not want Blacks looking  at or thinking about Communism!
And they couldn't kill em all, not while the world was watching!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If a white kid gets killed by a black guy, they usually see the white kid as the victim.
> ...


You can't prove that!  McNeil's case may be only one of hundreds of similar cases  where Blacks were justified in killing white thugs but sent to prison anyway!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 13, 2015)

"May be" don't fly.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



GZ's behavior was certainly erratic and suspicious in and of itself. Any sane hue-man would have been alarmed by his actions. The dispatcher tried to diffuse the vigilante's, GZ's, spoken intent to interact with TM.
He  had already slowly passed by his victim , then stopped  and got out of the truck and stood near the path of the oncoming Martin. If I remember correctly, Martin decided to avoid the dangerous acting thug, GZ, and trotted off his path into the darkness where GZ freaked out and gave chase; all the while disregarding the dispatcher's warnings to leave the man alone.


A credit to the courage of Trayon Martin was his decision to confront a stalker who was larger than him and could be armed with anything. Unfortunately, it did not end well for TM. too bad he was unarmed. He should have shot GZ in his fat face without hesitation or mental reservation when the fool found him.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Each year in the US more negro cops are being hired to work in inner city shitholes than White cops.
> Soon negro cops will outnumber White cops.
> What are the race whores going to say then?


Don't you think it's a good idea blacks police blacks so they can't say it is a racist cop?  Picking on them can still be racist.  Policies can still be racist even if the cops are black.  They got Jews to work in the concentration camps too.  Doesn't mean killing jews wasn't anti semetic just because they got a handful of Jews to go along.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


They won't hear a word of what you just said.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Blacks rightfully don't like being unfairly picked on by official officers of the law.  So I can completely understand a black guy wanting to kick the shit out of a pussy like George Zimmerman for disrespecting him and questioning him.

Ever notice whites want to talk about freedom in this country yet a young black man with a hoody isn't free to walk the streets without being stopped by some cracker loser.  Oh, and whites will say, "he's not white he's hispanic".  That is the most ignorant thing I have ever heard.  He's white.  He enjoys white privilage.  And so will every other hispanic and arab as soon as they lose the accents.  This is why blacks are so pissed.  It's easier to be a 2nd generation mexican or muslim than it is to be a black who's family has been in this country for hundreds of years.  

Anyways, I don't approve of ghetto young black men who come into a gated community, one that's probably had burglaries, and beat up the neighborhood watch guy either.  This isn't all black and white.  But I would have thrown George Zimmerman in jail for 10 years.  I mean 20 years out in 10 for good behavior.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "May be" don't fly.


It is better than just accepting  statistics that don't give explicit details!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Whether you approve of  "ghetto young black men who come into a gated community" or not,  is immaterial. You don't know if they have genuine purpose to be there. Since there were black families in that community there should have been a reasonable expectation that they would have outside visits from friends and relatives.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I live in condos on a lake.  Very nice.  Occasionally we get kids that walk down from the road to the lake, clearly walking past the private property residents only sign.  Lucky for us we have a racist drunk white old lady who is like our watch dog.  She chases kids out all the time.  If she asks them who they are there to visit, they get an attitude like she's being a bitch well you know what?  Who are you there to visit?  And we've had cars broken into and homes robbed (me).  So if Zimmerman was questioning Trevon and Trevon attacked, well, I guess I can see Georges side of it too.  But he's still a pussy murderer.  

So its sad but we do stereotype and profile.  Sure those kids could be visiting someone in our condos.  And I doubt we would ever question an adult white who was walking around.  Sad truth.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lakes and beaches usually cannot be owned by individuals. Sometimes they try to  privatize access to those areas and put up no trespassing signs to keep people from enjoying  public beaches or lakes they want to have all to themselves. That could be illegal if there is no other way to those areas except via a private roadway!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


They can walk the shoreline but they can't walk to the water from our property.  There is no public anything in front of my house.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 13, 2015)

You have zero idea how land works JQ...  Look, if you /really/ think you have the right to use x facilities (lake/beach/roads,) then you best call the city and ask them if that's public use land before you pass any "no trespass" sign...

I own 50' of lake front and I can tell you straight up that you absolutely do /not/ have the right to use my lake access, not even to "pass through" like Sealybobo's case.  Not four or five years ago the folks 4 or 5 lots down from my place had a big hubbub about land use.  They sued, and won, against a few of their neighbors who had [illegally] made a boat launch over their undeveloped lot.  They also sued the city, and won, because the city had actually been [illegally] plowing a road through the folk's lot, without permission, to give winter lake road access.  The [illegal] boat launch and road had been there for like 15 years so it was pretty much a fixture of the 'lake', everyone "thought" was public use - Well it turns out that the owners of the lot had passed away and given the lot to their out of state kid, the kid had immediately sold the adjoining cabin lot but since the [illegal boat launch] lot was undeveloped as far as he knew, and he didn't want to put the money into pre-development (which is super expensive on lake frontage due to EPA regulations,) he had just let it sit for like 10 years intending to develop and sell it when he retired.  In the end, the few neighbors who knew that the land was being used illegally, and the city who had kind of forwarded the impression it was public by plowing in a road, got their ass spanked in court for trespassing and illegal use of private land.  The city not only had to pay what equates to "back rent" for their promotion of the illegal public use of the property, but they had to pay to block off the illegal roadway they had been plowing in for well over a decade.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 13, 2015)

Back to the Zimmerman and McNeil cases:

Read the ruling and you will understand WHY the case I presented and Zimmerman are different.  You are being intentionally dumb to not admit the differences and intentionally ignoring truth in order to, ultimately, promote racism, and frankly I find it disgusting.  I'm tired of games, I'm tired of bullshit, and I'm tired of lies.

~ George Zimmerman found not guilty of murder in Trayvon Martin s death - CNN.com

*The decision *

The jury had three choices: to find Zimmerman guilty of second-degree murder; to find him guilty of a lesser charge of manslaughter; or to find him not guilty.

For second-degree murder, the jurors would have had to believe that Martin's unlawful killing was "done from ill will, hatred, spite or an evil intent" and would be "of such a nature that the act itself indicates an indifference to human life."

To convict Zimmerman of manslaughter, the jurors would have had to believe he "intentionally committed an act or acts that caused the death of Trayvon Martin." That charge could have carried a sentence of up to 30 years in prison, though the jury was not told of that possible sentence.

Ultimately, they believed Zimmerman wasn't guilty of either charge. None of the jurors wanted to speak to the media after the verdict.

----

Do you see the key difference from the McNeil case?

McNeil said on the recorded 911 call that he intended to "whip his ass" - now read the above reasons Zimmer went free again.

The jury in the McNeil case actually /DID/ agree with McNeil's actions to a point; he was in fear for his kids life, he was protecting his property, and he did fire a warning shot into the ground.  That's why McNeil only got 6 years (instead of the typical 30 years or more.)

However, the fact remains that McNeil INTENTIONALLY and WILLFULLY got out of his car WITH A FUCKING LOADED GUN, intending to whip someone's ass and fucking shot them in the face - this is not the same at all as the Zimmerman case, not one fucking bit.

Zimmerman on the other hand was [allegedly] on his way back to his truck when *Martin* jumped his ass and started beating him up...

I am frankly baffled that /anyone/ cannot see the clear difference between the two cases.



			
				Zimmerman said:
			
		

> Zimmerman witness statements:
> 
> *The only eyewitness to the end of the confrontation stated that Martin was on top of Zimmerman and punching him, while Zimmerman was yelling for help.* This witness, who identified himself as "John", stated that "the guy on the bottom, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help! Help!' and I told him to stop, and I was calling 911".[114] He went on to say that when he got upstairs and looked down, "the guy who was on the top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point."[114][115][116]
> 
> ...




People ignore reality in the Martin/Zimmerman case, they ignore, not only, the police investigation, but that of the JOD, the FBI, AND the jury's findings, in order to forward a LIE, a flat out LIE that only serves to promote racism, anger, and hate.  It is wrong and it is disgusting frankly.  They do the same bullshit with Mike Brown, they do the same shit with /MOST/ of the fucking cases because /they/ want racism - it sells for the twisted media, it pisses people off, and it keeps this country divided.

These people don't want "justice" and they don't want "peace" - they want a fight - and that is a part, a big part, of the reason these "poor" black kids are getting shot, because people like you JQ are LYING to them, encouraging them to fight by claiming the system is "in the wrong," even when the system is not in the wrong.  People like you, who choose to ignore reality with the sole intention of promoting violence and racism, are not honest, are not "good people," and sure as fuck are not seeking "justice" in any way shape or form.

The more lies we the public hear, the more we realize that it's bullshit and the less traction you will have to even fix those few "actual" wrongs that might occur.  Shooting yourselves in the foot and setting back actual progress that had been made.  Not that folks like you really care, you just want to be "important" you just want to feel "special" so you'll continue the lies and falsehoods.  It's just sad.  And worse, because you're not going to "win," even if you take up arms and start blowing whites or cops away out of hate, you cannot "win."  American's, as a civilization, as a nation, believe in truth, and we believe in "real" justice, ultimately, eventually, they're going to figure out the false game that's being played.  Ya'll should seriously stop now, while you have America's ear and sympathy, before that "line" is crossed and we pretty much say fuck off to all the bullshit - because if that happens, then all those racist fuck officers that do exist are pretty much going to have open season simply because the people don't believe the false claims anymore.

I'll admit I'm less patient with it because of my personal despise for liars and deception, but I don't think I'm so far ahead of the general public.  My mind is already closing after so many cases of bullshit, after so many lies...  I'm a law type, real big on justice, on the diversity of America, and the "idea" of America - I sincerely believe that diversity and freedom makes us stronger as a country, it is an asset we shouldn't lose in all things, even those things I don't even believe in (like religion and shit.)  I'm a /good/ ally, but not when my allies lie to me, and especially not when they intentionally lie to promote violence within /my/ people or all colors, all religions, all orientations, all Americans...  This /movement/ is becoming my enemy, slowly but surely, the disrespect for our laws, the disrespect for our people, the disrespect for each other.  This is not the America I want my children growing up in...

So when it boils down to it, and "your" camp is chanting for war like this, people like me, even peaceful /fair/ people like me, are going - I don't want a war, but if you bring it, I'm ready to fight for what /I/ believe in as well...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> You have zero idea how land works JQ...  Look, if you /really/ think you have the right to use x facilities (lake/beach/roads,) then you best call the city and ask them if that's public use land before you pass any "no trespass" sign...
> 
> I own 50' of lake front and I can tell you straight up that you absolutely do /not/ have the right to use my lake access, not even to "pass through" like Sealybobo's case.  Not four or five years ago the folks 4 or 5 lots down from my place had a big hubbub about land use.  They sued, and won, against a few of their neighbors who had [illegally] made a boat launch over their undeveloped lot.  They also sued the city, and won, because the city had actually been [illegally] plowing a road through the folk's lot, without permission, to give winter lake road access.  The [illegal] boat launch and road had been there for like 15 years so it was pretty much a fixture of the 'lake', everyone "thought" was public use - Well it turns out that the owners of the lot had passed away and given the lot to their out of state kid, the kid had immediately sold the adjoining cabin lot but since the [illegal boat launch] lot was undeveloped as far as he knew, and he didn't want to put the money into pre-development (which is super expensive on lake frontage due to EPA regulations,) he had just let it sit for like 10 years intending to develop and sell it when he retired.  In the end, the few neighbors who knew that the land was being used illegally, and the city who had kind of forwarded the impression it was public by plowing in a road, got their ass spanked in court for trespassing and illegal use of private land.  The city not only had to pay what equates to "back rent" for their promotion of the illegal public use of the property, but they had to pay to block off the illegal roadway they had been plowing in for well over a decade.



That is a nice story and it sounds quite credible. I don't profess to know how each state  or municipality handles public access to natural resources like lakes and other landmarks or attractions that are landlocked by private property but i have some idea about how my state handles such matters.

 My state gives outright ownership to any person who openly makes use of the properly of another for ten years if the original owner does not sue in that time frame.  Had that scenario you  posted been in my state, the parcel or illegal easement on which the boat ramp was built would have become the property of the people who built it and maintained it after ten years. The road would likely have become city or state property under Eminent Domain after ten years, although a time limit isn't necessary to evoke ED. Anytime there is a compelling business interest, private property can be taken whether the owner agrees or not.

Of course a fair market value or compensation usually accompanies ED takeovers.

In your opening salvo you suggested I call the city. state. Burea of Land management or whatever  before venturing past a "no trespass sign." Well. obviously in your scenario , with the city being culpable in the case that would have been interesting. How would the city attorneys have responded to such a call?

Speaking of city attorneys, I can't imagine a city making a roadway over private land without consulting their city attorney. Since you are  such a prolific writer, perhaps you can shed some light on why the city attorney allowed  all of that construction on private land (boat ramp and road) without a city permit. I am not being flippant, I just find this an interesting case.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Back to the Zimmerman and McNeil cases:
> 
> Read the ruling and you will understand WHY the case I presented and Zimmerman are different. You are being intentionally dumb to not admit the differences and intentionally ignoring truth in order to, ultimately, promote racism, and frankly I find it disgusting. I'm tired of games, I'm tired of bullshit, and I'm tired of lies.
> 
> ~ George Zimmerman found not guilty of murder in Trayvon Martin s death - CNN.com



I've read the ruling and I've heard all the arguments you just posited in favor of Zimmerman. Nothing new here folks. But beware: Evercurious is tired of anything that doesn't fit his/her worldview. Look, Ec, your disdain for lies isn't any more valued than mine or that of anyone else.
I hope you understand that what you  call lies, doesn't necessarily make it so. I haven't lied in my encapsulation of events concerning the Martin/Zimmerman affair but *I do have an opinion that is different from yours concerning who was actually  standing their ground.*
Unlike you, I examined the events through the eyes of both GZ AND Martin as best I could with the evidence available to me. You simply imagined what poor GZ was thinking when he saw that "thug."Right?

I imagined that I was Trayvon walking in the rain with candy and  a drink when some shady looking character started shadowing me.(_ I have already laid out the order of events that followed up to the chase._)
Fearful, I looked back and saw the fat stranger (GZ)  chasing after me.
I decided to hide  in the shadows and wait for the strange white dude to pass by so I can confront him and ask him what  is his problem. (stop)

Martin is armed only with his fists but he decides to stand his ground. He feels threatened and is therefore covered under the SOG laws of Florida and can now use deadly force to resist his attacker...the man chasing him. Under the cover of darkness and under the circumstances, Martin had every right to defend himself by any means necessary including deadly force. Too bad he didn't have a gun or a bowie knife.

Martin probably had no idea burglaries had taken place in the community and he was not concerned initially with anything more than getting home safely. GZ changed all of that by putting TM in fear and ultimately losing to an armed psychopath  when he decided to stand his ground. 



EverCurious said:


> *The decision *
> 
> The jury had three choices: to find Zimmerman guilty of second-degree murder; to find him guilty of a lesser charge of manslaughter; or to find him not guilty.
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah , yeah, and had  Martin killed GZ all of the above would have been just as applicable.



EverCurious said:


> Do you see the key difference from the McNeil case?
> 
> McNeil said on the recorded 911 call that he intended to "whip his ass" - now read the above reasons Zimmer went free again.
> 
> The jury in the McNeil case actually /DID/ agree with McNeil's actions to a point; he was in fear for his kids life, he was protecting his property, and he did fire a warning shot into the ground. That's why McNeil only got 6 years (instead of the typical 30 years or more.)



McNeil never said he was going to shoot or kill Epps. That is a key you seem to want to overlook. You are also ignorant of the fact that McNeil was initially absolved of wrongdoing and was free for nearly a year before being indicted, tried and sentenced to prison for LIFE not 6.
Don't let facts get in your way. He only did 6 due to the efforts of Black people who knew he was wrongully prosecuted and sentenced. Thank you NAACP
In 2006, McNeil was convicted for shooting Brian Epp on his property after Mr. Epp threatened his son with a box cutter and charged at John, with the weapon in his pocket.  Two white investigating officers concluded that McNeil did not commit a crime, but 294 days after the incident McNeil was charged with murder and sentenced to life in prison.




EverCurious said:


> However, the fact remains that McNeil INTENTIONALLY and WILLFULLY got out of his car WITH A FUCKING LOADED GUN, intending to whip someone's ass and fucking shot them in the face - this is not the same at all as the Zimmerman case, not one fucking bit.
> 
> Zimmerman on the other hand was [allegedly] on his way back to his truck when *Martin* jumped his ass and started beating him up...
> 
> I am frankly baffled that /anyone/ cannot see the clear difference between the two cases.



Are you that STUPID? Are you going to bring empty hands to a  scene where an adult is said to be armed with a knife and threatening your child? And he didn't just shoot the  THUG in the face, he fired a warning shot first...that is more than GZ did for TM. Epps saw that gun and kept coming, actually charging by some accounts, and got shot in his FUCKING THUG ASS FACE! GOOD RIDDANCE!

II guess Epps was baffled too! The dumb SOB probably thought the  Black guy was bluffing and would never shoot a white man.... after all; the cops, the justice system and  everything else had HIS back...and they did! until the NAACP stepped in to get McNeil Freed from a LIFE SENTENCE....


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> That is a nice story and it sounds quite credible. I don't profess to know how each state  or municipality handles public access to natural resources like lakes and other landmarks or attractions that are landlocked by private property but i have some idea about how my state handles such matters.
> 
> My state gives outright ownership to any person who openly makes use of the properly of another for ten years if the original owner does not sue in that time frame.  Had that scenario you  posted been in my state, the parcel or illegal easement on which the boat ramp was built would have become the property of the people who built it and maintained it after ten years. The road would likely have become city or state property under Eminent Domain after ten years, although a time limit isn't necessary to evoke ED. Anytime there is a compelling business interest, private property can be taken whether the owner agrees or not.
> 
> ...



I feel sorry for states with bullshit like that... 

The only way they can "take" land from us up here is if they find oil, gold, nat. gas etc. but even then they have to pay top dollar /and/ in addition, we Alaskan's required that X% of money made on all state owned resources (oil, gold, etc) be put into a fund - a portion of which is set aside for future generations, another portion for paying state bills, and another portion goes back to the people, so in a sense we own the minerals and are compensated for it's use.  Called the Alaska Permanent Fund and it pays every legal permanent resident of Alaska somewhere around $600-800 (on average) per year.

Anyway, land ownership is a big thing up here and such rights and protections are, and have been, included in our state constitution pretty much since we became a state - [Applicable points] Article 1 (7) - No person shall be deprived of life, liberty, or property without due process of law..., Article 1 (18) Private property shall not be taken or damaged for public use without just compensation.,  Article 8 (16) No person shall be involuntarily divested of his right to use of waters, his interest in lands, or improvements affecting either, except to a superior beneficial use or public purpose and then only with just compensation and by operation of law. (This last one here is the only flexibility there is.)


I doubt there even is a "city attorney"  I mean we're talking about a "city" of say 200, maybe 300 people, most of whom are not year round residents...  I can't find anything on the net about that specific case, it was a small local "thing" for about 50 people on our particular section of the lake, and frankly not really "state news worthy" so I'm not real surprised.  I don't know the name of the kid, I searched for the pop's last name on court records and couldn't find anything about the case.  I only know about it because I have property there and it was a "big deal" in the community newsletter one of the other owners puts out for all of us.  (He sends us lake ice measurements, snow and fishing reports, and various gossip and warnings, like "There was a Griz at so and so's, be sure to watch your dogs and put the trash inside.")  I will say that most of us felt the kid was out of line in suing over it, his father had made the "deal" and he didn't cancel it so no one thought it was a problem, no permanent harm was done to his land, etc., so we kind of felt like the kid was being a brat about it, but the law was in the kids favor none-the-less...

Anyway, as I remember, but don't quote me on it, the father was a soldier stationed up here after WWII broke out or something like that (he was there long before we bought in), he fell in love with the state and had bought the two properties on the lake up here as a "vacation home" kind of thing.  He had always allowed everyone to use of the lot to get onto the ice road and as a boat launch kind of in exchange for checking up on his cabin, was kind of a "good neighbor" kind of thing, really common up here.  Now the city is responsible for the plowing/maintenance of "public" roads as would be expected, but there comes a point where it's not economical for them to plow all of the so-called "public" side roads, happens pretty much anywhere in the state, but even more so in this area because a lot of the so-called public roads are in reality nothing more than six to ten mile long driveways with one house on them because the rest of the lots are vacant/undeveloped.  You can't even drive like dump trucks down a lot of these roads, they're more like trails.  (Sometimes we can't even get to our cabin because the roads are so nasty.)  Anyway, so the city contracts out the maintenance and plowing out to a third party.  The third party (on our little jut area into the lake anyway) plowed not only the various side roads (aka driveways lol), and parts of the ice lake roads, but various off shoot boat launches/ice road access "lanes" both private and public, basically kind of for everyone, but apparently, as we learned, not always legally.

This is kind of a community thing, like almost no one up here has a problem with say a fire truck using their launch to get onto the lake to save someone, and the city doesn't mind plowing an extra 30' swath to that persons launch spot so they can get "extra" or "quicker" lake road access.  Such deals were never put in writing because it's not something that had ever really come up.  Like the folks 3 cabin's up run a small airplane training school, the plow folks clear them a wider path so their planes can get out onto the winter runway and the city uses those same wider paths for tow truck emergency access when folks fall through the lake.  The city has keys to this guys gates and they drive through there anytime they need to - because no one want's someone to drown over not being able to get onto this side of the lake to rescue them, that's just stupid.  (We personally don't have a launch and leave our boats at the marina and the yacht club on the other side(s) of the lake, so I never dealt with the third party myself - I hired a private company to do my driveway, paths to my snow machine shed, garage, all my decks, a path to my dock, my dock, plus a "snow machine width" path to the ice road when I moved in cause I wanted it done x way.

Anyway, when the father passed away, I guess the kid had never been to the property, so I mean I suppose he was just going off of the lot documents - which would just indicate that the second lot (the one being [illegally] used as a boat launch/road access) was "undeveloped" and that the adjoining lot had the cabin on it.  (The folks that bought that cabin didn't want the boat launch lot because their lot had one on it.)  Ultimately, whatever number of years go by and the kid found out the lot was being used for the boat launch/lake road access - maybe he went to sell it and the appraiser mentioned it, or maybe he went to get power to it and they mentioned it or something idk.  In the end the court said that the city had in effect [unintentionally] [illegally] used the lot for "public access" and thus had to compensate the owner for it.  I do not recall how much the city had to pay, or how much/why the neighbors had to pay, but it was something along the liens of the court felt that they were liable because they knew the lot was under new ownership and at some point they had mentioned to the third party plow folk to continuing plowing it, or maybe that they were the ones who'd asked them to start plowing it in the beginning on behalf of the father, idk.  It was a mess because the city didn't get it in writing - but the law doesn't excuse that ya know.  Everyone in the area who lets the fire/police use their access had a "show of support" or w/e and all signed legal wavers specifically allowing the cities emergency folks "passage" so it won't happen again in our area for sure.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No he was not. You're a fucking liar.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Whites,


JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Who do you think elected and kept electing those "few whites" who made those policies?

The nation that elected JFK was 88% white.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Zimmerman was a NeighborHood Watch guy that was trying to keep an eye on a stranger in a gated community to vector in the police.

That is not erratic or suspicious.

Martin was witnessed sitting on top of Zimmerman and beating him while Zimmerman screamed for help.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Being "disrespected" does not give one the right to sit on a man and beat him while he screams for help.

Even if the disrespected person is black.

Zimmerman had the right to defend himself.

YOu don't see that, because of the skin color of the people involved.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Zimmerman had the right to defend himself.

Thus, he is not a murderer.

Considering that your living situation, thank you for sharing that, btw, it is unreasonable of you to slam Zimmerman, when you enjoy the protection from similar "kids".


----------



## guno (Aug 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”




Better get you hoveround charged up!!


----------



## quorthon (Aug 14, 2015)

I guess the war would be rather short-dated if they're going to fight against the militarized police with handguns


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Stop hiding behind that :nation " bull crap. People like you would never have voted for JFK if you had an inkling that he would respond to MLK the way he did! If you voted for him it wasn't because you loved blacks!


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



People like me did vote for JFK, and all the other Presidents since who have ALL been very clear in their support for equal Civil Rights for blacks.


You are denying that simple truth, because you want to judge White America by the actions of white guys 350 years ago.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”



tell them they are joining an army and march them to leavenworth


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Martin didn't know who the fuck GZ was. All he saw was a strange big fat dude shadowing and then chasing him. You know he was a watchman but to a terrified kid trying to get home in the rain he might have been a mass murderer for all he knew. If you start chasing me on a dark rainly night  for no apparent reason, to me that is an attack and I then evoke Stand Your Ground with deadly force! Too bad TM only had skittles and a can of soda to defend himself with!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


who the hell do you think you are talking to?  I might have been born yesterday but I stayed up all night.

Do you bother to read my responses to you. If not  end this dialogue right now. I already told you that  the reference to 350 years was just a starting point. I am sure even YOU know that the black guy named Martin Luther wasn't alive 350 years ago. Heh heh heh!

Tel me something chum? Why was Civil Rights legislation necessary in the first place if you and  the white voters of yesteryear were so congenial towards blacks?  Your sudden "altruism" sounds like an oxymoron  in comparison with the "conservatism" we see today as well as inthe past.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Do we really want racist white psychos antagonizing blacks into fights so they can murder them?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 14, 2015)

I participated in a shark hunt once in Waikiki to rid the tourist of a Tiger Shark. Wonder if the city will ever invite Americans in to 'help' out and tidy things up.

Southwest flies to St Louis then just a short drive to the range

-Geaux


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You  continue to view the situation through the eyes of GZ and white people. You don't even consider the humanity of TM and the fear that was  coursing through his young mind. No, to you he has been de humanized and relegated to "thug " status so anything he felt or did is immaterial. His perceptions of GZ didn't matter to the cops, the prosecution or the jurors.

Not once did Martin's Stand Your Ground right's surface during the trial.
'
When he ambushed the guy chasing him, he had every right to do so.
I don't blame TM for punching first and trying to kill the son of a bitch by saming his head into the curb, What was he to do , wait for the chaser to make the first move?
WHen he did stand his ground, however, the white mind turned TM into the aggressor and vilified him as a thug attacking a white man. Stand Your Ground  was turned on it's head and GZ came away with the prize because he was armed. He should have been killed, not TM!


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Martin was taller and obviously more bad ass than Zimmerman. 

I doubt he was "terrified", especially when he was sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help, and the witness "john" was yelling that he was calling the cops, and Martin didn't stop beating.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Same thing for unions, minimum wage, social security, labor laws, healthcare reform.

These guys act like these things RUINED America when the fact is they were all things that were passed to try to fix what was already wrong with America.  Civil rights and affirmative action needed to be done.  And we still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 Most decent citizens do not want that! But an increasing number of white males seem determined to do just that...many f them in cops clothing!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 TM was taller but Zimmerman out weighed him by far. I don't care that GZ was screaming for help and that he had been knocked on his ass. He attacked TM when he started chasing him for no apparent reason that TM was aware of. I just wish TM would have killed him before he got to that gun. TM was just standing his ground but didn't have sufficient weaponry to finish the job.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You continue to try to use Race to defend criminal behavior.

When Treyvon attacked Zimmerman he made himself the Aggressor.

This in not something that the "white mind" did, this is something that Martin did. It is part of the definition of "Aggressor"


Being followed is not justification for the use of deadly force.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Following someone is not the same as attacking him.

YOu are basing your defense of Martin on his skin color, not his actions.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




And where is the ending point?

Certainly not today. Certainly not 20 years ago. YOu've dismissed the last 50 years.


"Sudden altruism"? Nothing sudden about it. The debate and conflict over the issue is all their in the history books.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We aren't talking about "following." I am talking about chasing..YOU  are talking about following. There is a difference. Chasing is an attack
that implies an impending threat of bodily harm. TM therefore was covered under the SOG law and attempted to carry it out. He was out gunned. The aggression began when GZ gave chase not when Martin STOOD HIS GROUND!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


See post 492


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm a tough guy and I get scared/nervous whenever I get in a fight.  It's natural/normal.  Its healthy.  If you don't then you are clearly under estimating your opponent and you never know how tough someone is just based on appearance.  Plus in my experience blacks aren't that tough in fist fights.  They might be athletic but most of them don't know how to fight.  No ground game.  ESPECIALLY when it's a kid.  Trevon didn't even have man strength yet.  How old was he 17?  That's a good couple years before you get that man strength.

I was an all state wrestler when I was 17.  I remember the first time taking the car out by myself.  I made a mistake and was blocking the left turn lane and this 20 something year old bumped my car and cursed me.  I was scared.  Why was I scared?  I was 160 lbs of all muscle, knew how to wrestle and fight.  Why was I afraid of that MAN?  Because I was still a boy.

Zimmerman is a murderer.  You are seeing this from white eyes my friend. If it was your kid you'd see things differently.

And I'll admit I think it should be ok to question someone who doesn't belong to your gated community.  Just somehow I think the whole incident went down different than the way you think it went down.  You're defending a murderer.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Zimmerman was 31.  When I was 31 I doubt there was a 17 year old on this planet that could take me.  Maybe Mike Tyson but Trevon was no Mike Tyson.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 14, 2015)

I have keyboard face from falling asleep at my desk....  For the record I'm blaming JQ for making me rehash, find, cite, and explain all this crap.

(EDIT - I give up on fixing the stupid quotes, I hate this board's interface sometimes lol)



JQPublic1 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the Zimmerman and McNeil cases:
> ...



I was never straight up on GZ's "side," nor ever automatically the “white guys” side in any fucking media shit storm case we’ve had, so don't be flinging that bullshit at me – Here is /all/ I have /ever/ said on Zimmerman on USMB http://www.usmessageboard.com/search/3913168/?q=zimmerman&o=relevance&c[user][0]=50158

I could also damn near pull off an Obama style, "that could be my son" statement, so don't presume I'm "just another racist" in how I reviewed either of these cases either.  My 20 year old son has to deal with these fucking racist assholes down in Vegas.

That fucking bullshit right there is exactly what I'm talking about, I am an ally in a true situation of racism, but you immediately choose to write me off as "racist" because /I/ don't agree with you on this one or that one.  It is complete fucking bullshit that you just pulled out of your ass based on absolutely nothing, and frankly you're quite welcome to shove it right back in there if that’s how you’d like to play.

You brought these cases as a comparison between the two, I merely pointed out why the cases were /not/ the same, I didn’t give any real opinion on them.  However, you seem to want to get into it, so here you go (I’m going to be polite and fold up the 20 whatever fucking pages for those who don’t want to scroll through it all every time they load this page of the thread):



			
				Martin vs Zimmer said:
			
		

> In your viewpoint, it is okay to "hide in the bushes" and *confront* someone when you are supposedly in "fear for your life" and that, in your mind, is still "acting in self-defense"?
> 
> So look, we're ultimately talking about two random people on the street here.  If two people are walking down the road, does the one in "front" typically presume that the person behind them is "following" them, and even if they /do/ feel that they are being followed, do they have the "right" to turn around and kick their ass for it?
> 
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > *The decision *
> ...



Not according to the law based on the facts we have from the eyewitness.

However, had Martin killed Zim (and thus Zim’s story that corroborated well with the eyewitness testimony,) then sure he could have tried to argue for self-defense, maybe the tunnel vision/heat of the moment argument I suggested above.  But I mean, so what?

And more to my entire point of posting the matter in the first place, exactly how does /that/ fact show that Zim was let off due to “racism”?

Now, and this feeds to another point of mine, /had/ that happened, if Martin had killed Zim, then no one outside of whatever fucking city Florida would have any clue who GZ and TM were.  And I’ll rest my case on that point…[/quote]




			
				McNeil vs Epp said:
			
		

> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There is no ending point. White flight, racial discrimination, gerrymandering, all of those things are still with us. Those of us who point that out are ostracized and unpopular! Yet, you want me to ignore the evidence I see with my own eyes.

 And no, the  "history " books that
are used to teach our children are severely lacking! embellished BS that glorifies murderers, rapists and thieves. We don't dare expose their young minds to the true horror that made our country great, do we?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> I have keyboard face from falling asleep at my desk....  For the record I'm blaming JQ for making me rehash, find, cite, and explain all this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zimmerman jury bias Did racism or Stand Your Ground skew the verdict 

Zimmerman Trial Racist Laws The New Republic

*The Law that Acquitted Zimmerman Isn't Racist*
*But that doesn't mean the outcome wasn't*

*Zimmerman case rigged from start to finish some say*

*New Orleans Times-Picayune editorial writer Jarvis DeBerry cites an unnamed source who surveyed 20 local prosecutors (New Orleans area). All believe the case was deliberately botched.*
*Zimmerman case rigged from start to finish some say*

*The more I look back at this case, the more I remember how shady it all was.  Zimmerman's *


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




You're streching to


JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Earlier in this thread you complained that white people identify all blacks by the blacks who are the least successful.

But here YOU are identifying with Martin. You are the one who is determined to side with the black guy and make up reasons to justify it no matter how much you have to reach.

And you are not alone. The Black Community as a whole does this.

There are certainly those blacks who do not do this. Or at least when faced with choosing between telling the truth about what they saw or siding with the black guy.

Those heroes deserve respect.

The Aggression began when Martin attacked Zimmerman. Zimmerman was following Martin to report to the police his whereabouts, not to catch him.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Did you pounce on that man and beat him while he screamed for help?


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Well then, Zimmerman was no sealyboo.

Doesn't change the fact that Martin was the bad guy.

And responsible for the way that went down.


----------



## Correll (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




There is certainly an end point. Probably somewhere in the 50s or early 60s. 

Because you have NOT considered all the efforts of White America over the last 50 years to uplift the Black Community.

You know, it kind of discourages any further effort on our part when you do that...

"White Flight"? LOL!!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Not according to the law based on the facts we have from the eyewitness.



Your long narrative was extremely redundant and off topic but  I didn't see a reference to the "chase."Following" is not nearly as aggressive as chasing someone. The distinction between the two is central to the entire issue defining  the SOG argument from TM's perspective. That distinction was never brought to the juror's attention. All of the other drama that negates answering that question si just dross used to free GZ of culpability.

History.—s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27; s. 3, ch. 2014-195.


776.013 Home protection; use or threatened use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.—

(1) A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using or threatening to use defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another 


That excerpt from your  narrative is for home defense but item (1) , if it can be used to cover a person walking in a place where he belongs,
applied to Martin long before it applied to GZ. Again, the chase was the start of the aggression. Reading the synopsis, TM didn't have to have felt any of those things listed, he is PRESUMED to have felt them under the law after being chased by a stranger on a dark rainy night.
For that not to be brought up in court  is unconscionable.
Further, the nexus between GZ, his pseudonym as  the "watchman" and the police dispatcher was influential in bonding the white  news addicts in thinking GZ was the good guy. ALtered reality and an  innocent kid dies for defending himself against a perceived attacker.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I don't agree that most black guys don't know how to fight anymore than White guys do. Most people period do not now how to fight. Only a few people are truly tough and they come in ALL races..incuding Black!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Screaming for help is what I would do if I was looking to murder someone.  I could even take a couple to the face so it looks like self defense.  Knowing I've got a gun?  Easy.  Take a few hits from a 17 year old?  Trevon Martin wasn't a scary kid.  

In fact interesting story.  These 25 year olds made fun of me when I was in my late 30's and I antagonized the big one to come at me.  Long story short I whipped his ass.  If he had a gun would he have been right to shoot me once he started losing the fight?  No.  The circumstances leading up to the fight matter.  And George Zimmerman is guilty of some level of homicide.  Not justifiable either.  

So as soon as I was on top of the guy I start screaming, "SOMEONE CALL THE POLICE!".  Had he been winning I think I would be talking to him saying, "ok I give up" and I'd lock him up.  Hold his arms so he couldn't keep punching.  What I would not do is grab a gun and murder the kid.  I know I wasn't there and I'm not 100% sure of my opinion on this.  All I know is Zimmerman should have gotten 20 years out in 10 with good behavior.  

And the funny thing is, I got arrested.  The cop didn't know the stand your ground law because it was new back then.  He said I needed to be hit before I could go on offense.  Not true anymore.  So I goaded that kid into coming at me with clinched fists.  He was going to try to hit me.  Could I have murdered him for trying to hit me?  Some would say yes, I disagree.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That is true.  Lots of my white buddies are not tough at all.  Not at all.  LOL  I was lucky enough to wrestle in college and one of my coaches was former Olympic Gold Metalist Steve Frasier.  I could have done MMA if it was around back in the 90's.  

You know when I stopped being tough?  When guys started learning MMA.  My buddy can tap me out Ju Jit Su style in like 30 seconds.  LOL.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Do you mean the ant-busing crowd?  Oh, I guess you mean the people who put all those liquor stores and toxic sites near black neighborhoods. No, then is it the anti-Affirmative Action  proponents?
Surely it isn't those liberal democrats with their Black president and plantations; and for damn sure it ain't the KKK harboring GOP! So just what white friends of blacks are you talking about?

That last 50 years of integration has been more profitable to the whte communities than ever. It facilitated the transference of wealth from  black communities  to white merchants. Gosh, thats progress!

Any effort on YOUR part has likely been to repeal any gains made by blacks,


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Well, I stop being tough when I log on to the Internet. No one cares 
No offense...


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I liked what Malcomb X said.  He said MLK's way where blacks get to sit at white people's counters and buy white business owners stuff isn't the right way and clearly he was right.  Blacks should have started their own business' and competed with those business owners.  Serve a more delicious corn bread and fried chicken or ribs and soon white people will be fighting to sit at your counters.  And a black owned car company.  

You know who Kwame Kilpatrick is, right?  Such a disappointment.  He was a sharp guy.  Had he wanted to he could have done a lot of good for Detroit but he was a snake.  Why do I blame blacks for him?  Because they elected him for a second term even after knowing he was shady.  

I wish more black athletes would become business owners and entrepreneurs and hire only black college athletes to run their business'.  Soon we will have a bunch of Herman Cain's and Ben Carson's running around telling the black community that they are just making excuses.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


LOL.  Funny every Friday night we have a drunk poker night and we all talk tough.  My body/mind must know its Friday.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I think  American blacks should think more internationally and develop trade links to Africa and other developing nations, Blacks cannot depend on the whims of White AMerica and still think they are going to get a fair shake across the board. Ownership of planes, ships and railroads should be high priority if blacks ever gain any type of national autonomy; and, the proceeds should be used to uplift themselves. The problem with that is whites won't let that happen. They will call it communism and destroy it.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So, when you were the scared 17 year old, your response was NOT to pounce on the guy and beat him while he screamed for help, Got it.

Zimmerman was not some guy looking to kill some random black. He had a history of normal neighborhood watch activity, watching, and calling the cops.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Busing was a nightmare. That that was ever the policy is a fine example of how much White America was prepared to take it up the can for you guys.

Considering the results, that it has not been completely shit canned is another one.

MY efforts?

While, I am late to the game. I grew up after the debate and during the consensus period.

NOW? Now I can see the failures and the fact that all our efforts has only created a greater sense of entitlement and NOT racial harmony.

Yes, now my interests are more along the lines of NOT being discriminated against for the benefit of some ungrateful blacks.

Of course, my position on this has NOT been the policy of either party, as of yet. 

AA, diversity, the Civil RIghts Act, ect, are all still the law of the land, and in place generating anti-white discrimination across the nation every day.

It's too bad that you don't appreciate the efforts of the last 50 years.

Because you are certainly not going to get MORE at this point in time, not willingly anyways.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Cool. Hiring people based on skin color.

Is that ok for everyone to do, or just special people?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Normal? He was obsessed. I vaguely remember that part of the trial. He would call 911 all the time. You talk as if you know like you were there or you know him. If I were a juror ida found him guilty at least of lesser charges if that were an option but somehow it wasn't.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Unfortunately people do it all the time. My white boss hasn't hired any blacks. Is that OK or should there be a quota to assure diversity.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> If I were a juror ida found him guilty at least of lesser charges if that were an option but somehow it wasn't.




You can't really say that unless you were there and heard all the evidence presented like the actual jury did.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If I were a juror ida found him guilty at least of lesser charges if that were an option but somehow it wasn't.
> ...


The judge didn't let them hear everything. It was a bogus trial. Sometimes we see from the outside sometimes trials go horribly wrong. Put 12 stupid people like you in a room and see.

I wonder if the oj jurors knew Johnny Cochran was fos?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Illogical.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You're either a fucking liar or a dummy. Probably both.
Between Jan. 1 2011 through Feb. 2012 the residents of the complex called the cops 402 times! Virtually 100% of the calls were about some negroes trying to break into someone's home when they were away.
George had been asked by the residence to be their community watch person.
Between 2004 and 2012 George called 911 less than 2 times a month.
Get your facts straight dummy.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



How often does a "normal" neighborhood watch guy call 9-11?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I see both sides.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




So, in your opinion is it right or wrong?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If he's good he calls whenever he sees someone trespassing.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If I were a juror ida found him guilty at least of lesser charges if that were an option but somehow it wasn't.
> ...


I heard evidence the jury did not get to see.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Bull. 

You've dismissed Zimmerman's side of the story.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Wrong. But honestly, unless its a skilled job you need experience to do, a monkey can do most of the jobs we are talking about so stop thinking whites hire whites because they are more qualified. If it's a factory job anyone can do people are gonna hire who they want to work with. Interviews are more a personality contest.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Sounded fishy. Sorry.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well, I am glad you think it is wrong.

Perhaps, re:monkeys, but you don't get to assume the reason is racism.


----------



## Correll (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





What sounded "fishy"?

Neighbor hood watch follows unknown black teenager in a gated community that had been plagued by breakins by black youths.

Black youth gets pissed off he is followed and precedes to kick neighborhood watch guys ass.

Neighborhood watch guy shots angry black youth in self defense.

If that sounds fishy to you, you might be new to this planet.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You know what would suck? Me being on the jury and initially agreeing with the black juror and having you convince me it wasn't racist. 

I mean if Zimmerman said get out its private property, and it is, and pink kids have been breaking into homes, then trevon should have said yes sir and left.

I just don't think someone should have died that night. I would have convicted Zimmerman of negligent homicide or involuntary manslaughter but no lesser crimes were an option if I'm not mistaken.

If Zimmerman's telling the truth. You can imagine why we'd be skeptical. 

And he has a history. Before and after the trial. I just don't buy his side of things. Can't help it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If those are the facts I guess. Let's ask trevon his side of things. Oh yea.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





You don't understand how a trial works, apparently.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well, I don't see anything funny about this and your  "white bigoted logic" allows you  to incorrectly  use  non aggressive terms like " follow"
 rather than more aggressive terms like "chase" or "pursue" when describing GZ's actions shortly before his confrontation with TM.
You've bonded with GZ against TM just as naturally as you bonded with Epps  against the Black man who shot him.

You won't admit that *TM was standing his ground *against a stranger who had chased him on a rainly  dark night when the confrontation took place. 

You won't admit that TM had every right to use deadly force against GZ because he felt threatened. Somehow TM's feelings and fears are diminished in your eyes because, in your twisted logic, it was TM's fault for daring to ambush the idiot chasing him and striking him before he could harm HIM!

Martin didn't know GZ's history and he didn't know he was a night watchman but that doesn't matter to you, does it? Martin , in your mind, is one of "them" and he just out of the blue ambushed and attacked  a law abiding GZ who was only "following" him. Er...lets gloss over the fact that GZ chased after Martin... that is too aggressive....

GZ ran past Martin who had  hidden himself somehow. ( there were no bushes at the place GZ said they were.) And when he turned to go back to his vehicle, Martin emerged from hiding apparently in front of him  and struck  first instead of waiting for the man chasing him to strike HIM first. *Who among you would have waited to see what GZ was going to do next? I certainly would not.*

During the ensuing struggle the Stand Your Ground law  hovered metaphorically above TM's head but shifted to GZ when TM failed to kill or incapacitate the son of a bitch! GZ, ostensibly fearing for HIS life now grabbed his gun and shot Martin. Now dead, Martin  was immediately transferred into the villain and GZ the hero

TM's case exposes a side to white people that I knew was there but didn't want to acknowledge. Most of you hate black people of ANY class and you all stick together to ostracize or demonize those who stand with the good ones and try to fight your hatred. You not only make America less safe for good decent blacks, you make the entire world  unsafe for them with your international bigotry.
There are some rare exceptions but just reading a page or two of any dialogue concerning backs verifies by claim right here on USMB.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Almost everything that happened after he CHASED Martin should be dismissed except when Martin failed to kill the bastard and lost his own life instead!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 15, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


well we know you are BOTH and a fucking racist as well! With so may people like you on GZ's side how could he lose?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



 Private employers still can hire people based on their skin color. There is no mandate that they have to hire blacks or anyone else if  their business is not government affiliated in some way. And even those that do fall under the purview of the feds AA program, they are not required to hire unqualified people of any race.

BTW you do know that many states have no Affirmative Action program
but some employers made their own AA programs.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 15, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Almost everything that happened after he CHASED Martin should be dismissed except when Martin failed to kill the bastard and lost his own life instead!


Everything is as it should be. Trayvon is dead and Zimmerman is alive and free. Its better this way. Just be happy that an example has been set for any other would-be thugs.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Godboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Almost everything that happened after he CHASED Martin should be dismissed except when Martin failed to kill the bastard and lost his own life instead!
> ...



To the gun carrying order of the  white psychos, I guess  things are as they should be. BUt i like the other story better: Brian Epps is dead and John McNeil is alive and free. Its better this way. Just happy that an example has been set for for any other would -be thugs!


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I asked what sounded fishy. Saying lets asks Trevon does not answer that.

What sounded "Fishy" about Zimmerman's side of the story?


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Crazy talk.

When I first heard of the shooting thought the lib media it was presented as some "white" guy shooting a black teenager for no reason.

My first reaction was, "Oh, man, these libs are never going to let us forget this".

I believed it. And why not? THere are crazy and murderous white people in the nation, not many, but some.

Then we started getting the real story, how Zimmerman did not just walk up and shoot Martin for walking while black, but shoot him while Martin was sitting on his chest and beating him.


The beating, which was not in the initial reports, was witnessed by a credible witness.



If you see my siding with the victim as proof of racism, then there is ZERO chance of White America EVER doing well in your eyes.

Indeed, if you are representative of the black community, then all such effort has been, is and will be a complete waste of time, energy and money that can be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




No, it should not. Being followed is not justification for a beating. 

This divide we see here, is one that can never be bridged. 

You want blacks to have the right to violent beat white people who provoke them, and for said white people to be arrested if they defend themselves.

THis is not a recipe for a racially harmonious America, ever.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Dude. 

You want  black people to have the right to beat white people who piss them off, and to arrest any white people who defend themselves.

For you to call anyone racist is utterly ridiculous.

Are his claims about the complex's or ZImmerman's calls right? You did nothing to address that.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Bullshit. 

Any employer can be sued if someone thinks they have been discriminated against, and depending of the judge the onus of proof is often on the employer.


What do you think of the Disparate Impact Theory of Discrimination?

All the dem appointees on the Supreme Court are in favor of it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If I run after someone that person shouldn't automatically kill me because they are afraid. That's ridiculous.

If Zimmerman questioned what he was doing in the neighborhood is that reason enough to hit Zimmerman? 

I doubt Zimmerman threw the first punch.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Black people are always defending the criminals. For example that football player who broke into the car dealership and got shot. Michael Brown was a criminal. The guy selling loose cigarettes. The guy who ran from the cop.

In every case the black was doing what they shouldn't have been doing. Even trevon was trespassing.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wow, look at that Seely, we found some common ground. I agree with everything you just said.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Response to red: You still can't bring yourself to acknowledge that GZ chased Martin and put him in fear of bodily harm. Whether GZ intended to harm Martin initially is immaterial. He made TM feel threatened and that is enough to evoke the SYG law on TM's behalf.
Are we clear on that? Please do not go any further if you don't agree...we need to get past this point if any meaningful dialogue and mutual agreement is desirable.

If we agree on that point let's proceed to point 2.

2. Tm hid behind either a bush or a building vestibule and saw GZ run past him. GZ stopped and reported that he lost the "suspect." He then turned around to retun to his truck  and saw Martin cowering behind the bush/vestible he passed moments ago.  Still with me?  If not lets clear it up before moving to item 3.

3. Martin had no choice now. He wasn't going to wait for GZ to say Boo, hello, or anything else. He took his chances and knocked GZ to the ground. Good job. Would YOU wait for a strange man who had  just chased you to make the first move? Are we clear here? Is there anything you would have done differently if you were a  black 17 year old in this situation? Before we proceed lets clear this one up and reach some kind of accord.

4. Arguably, Martin could have fled after knocking GZ down so why didn't he? I think we know why. Because GZ had  drawn his gun during the chase. When he turned around and saw Martin, GZ had the gun in his hand.  That spurred Martin to fight for his life. He couldn't run for fear of getting shot in the back. Martin cried for help as a struggle for the weapon ensued. Martin lost the battle. The "credible" witness saw just enough to see Martin on top of GZ, he didn't know the circumstances of how that came to be!

**note: Credible witness in your mind=  a White witness!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> f you see my siding with the victim as proof of racism, then there is ZERO chance of White America EVER doing well in your eyes.
> 
> Indeed, if you are representative of the black community, then all such effort has been, is and will be a complete waste of time, energy and money that can be better spent elsewhere.



You know GZ had no authorization as a Night watchman to harass someone  just because he is black and fits the profile of people who were described as burglars. You don't know how close he was to Martin when the "following" started. You do know that he chased  Martin after frightening him enough to make him run and hide. Why won't you acknowledge the pursuit? Is that too aggressive? Does the chase give TM too much SYG status?

The dehumanization of TM and the portrayal of HIM as the attacker is unconscionable. Most white people really believe he just jumped out of a hidden place and attacked GZ for merely following him even though the reports are replete with references to  a chase. White minds , loaded with FBI statistics, only see another sub-human attacking a good  white citizen merely doing his job. No thought of TM's humanity and fears...no sympathy for a child fighting for his life against a full grown man. No compassion for the innocence of a black boy trying only to get home in a drizzle...cafefree ...unti he ran into GZ.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I knew it would be only a matter of time before you joined your fellow white males in making Martin the attacker. I never fully trusted you anyway because I know your type from experience. 

Did you read  the criterion that is central to the use of deadly force in  the Stand Your Ground Law of Florida? When a stranger chases you for no apparent reason, and we don't know what GZ did that caused Martin to flee, it is the mere perception of a threat that evokes SYG law.
Martin struck GZ first because he didn't want his chaser to hit, pulla knife or shoot HIM first. Is that okay? I mean... doesn't that at least sound reasonable to you...  Are you crazy?


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




1. He was followed not chased. There is a difference. There is no indication that Martin was afraid of bodily harm. It is more likely that he was provoked and angry.

2. "Cowering"? NOthing but spin on your part. And speculation. MOre likely Martin confronted Zimmerman and demanded to know what he was doing, and then attacked. And attacked because he sensed weakness not out of fear.

3. It is telling that even you cannot claim that Zimmerman attacked Martin.

4. Martin rushed a drawn gun? That's pretty brave. Why when the witness looked out his window was Martin beating Zimmerman then instead of grabbing the gun? Oh, because that didn't happen. Martin, pissed off that he was followed, attacked and started beating Zimmerman. The gun was discovered while he was sitting on top of Zimmerman's torso, beating him. Anyone who has ever carried understands how likely that is. 


You want blacks to have the right to beat whites who piss them off. And whites who resist to be arrested.

Your rationalizations on this do not change your goal.

THis is a gap that will never be bridged.

Enjoy the racial harmony of today. This is the good old days.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > f you see my siding with the victim as proof of racism, then there is ZERO chance of White America EVER doing well in your eyes.
> ...




You do not need any authorization to walk along the street. 

A stranger in a gated community that fits the description of recent burglars is plenty of reason to call the cops and to try to keep an eye on him.

I don't see how closeness really is relevant. Unless you can provide some evidence to support your "chasing spin" which you have not done. At all.

I do not believe that Martin was afraid. I think he was angry.

NO reports have any reference to a chase. 

"Sub-human"? Save the drama for your homies. I see a young thug who pissed his life away.

Zimmerman was hispanic.

"Child"? "Fighting for his life"?


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




LOL!! Now Sealy is a racist because he isn't buying your bullshit?!

He still wants to put Zimmerman in jail because of reasons he can't explain clearly.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


If someone came running up on me I wouldn't hide and jump the person. A conversation would have happened. No I don't attack someone approaching me. If we did that to a black you'd say we were racist for being afraid of him. Did Zimmerman come attacking trevon? I'm thinking not. I think a conversation happened and trevon was offended. Now I could even see a black kid being defiant looking at a guy with a gun. It would scare me but you know kids they're hard. Or they think they're invincible.

So no trevon doesn't have the right to jump the neighborhood watch guy in a gated community.

Neither one of them should have touched the other. Can I help you? I'd even be in fighting position but I wouldn't punch someone questioning me.

That's what blacks want stopped. You want to stop being picked on for just being black. Well stop the thug life.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I'm changing my mind.  Why would either of them punch especially the intruder. A gated community? Yes trevon wasn't gonna be disrespected. He got caught and felt profiled by a beaner


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Zimmerman's one of those gun nuts who mentally shouldn't have a gun. Domestic violence, didn't he do something else like brandished a gun? I know he saved someone's life after the trial. Thought that was a a.l.e.c. backed publicity stunt but that's the conspiracy theorist in me.

I feel like oj wasn't able to stay straight after getting away with murder, Zimmerman is destine for prison.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Martin wasn't an intruder, he was a guest.

Yes, he felt disrespected. He likely felt profiled.

Are not those motives for violence?

Zimmerman probably came across as scared or weak when confronted. 

Is that not a motive for violence to the type of person that would sat on a man's torso and beat him while he screamed and not even slow down when a witness yells that they are calling the cops?

Zimmerman is the one who had no motive for violence. He knew cops were on the way and wanted them to get there. HE wanted cops to investigate the stranger.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



There was a couple of accusations from his ex-wife, no trials.

NOt really reason to marginalize someone as a "gun nut".


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We need to teach future generations to never aggressively approach another person. Use your words. This isn't the good old days where we settled things with our fists.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


SPEAKING FOR TRAYVON:




Timeline of the shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


733 — Zimmerman tells the police dispatcher that Trayvon Martin is running.

759 — In reply to the dispatcher's question, "Are you following him?" Zimmerman responds with, "Yes." Dispatcher: "OK, we don't need you to do that." Zimmerman: "OK."

7:12:00 – 7:12:59 — The girl calls Martin again at some point during this minute.[14]

7:13:10 — Zimmerman says he does not know Martin's location.

7:13:41 — The end of Zimmerman's call to Sanford police.[14]

7:16:00 – 7:16:59 — Martin's call from the girl goes dead during this minute.[14][15] [the precise time surfaced during the trial, the call ends at 7:15:43, 1 minute and 12 seconds before the shot.]

7:16:11 — First 911 call from witness about a fight, calls for help heard.[16]

7:16:55 — Gunshot heard on 911 call.[17]






The key to my premise is whether GZ chased Martin or not. I submit to you that there is plenty of evidence to indicate he did.



The Prosecution's  affidavit  refers to the PURSUIT  and elaborates that Martin tried to  "run home but Zimmerman followed him, disregarding the police dispatcher's instructions not to PURSUE Martin. How do you follow a person who is running unless you run after them? Further, wind interference can be heard over  GZ’s phone  as  he CHASES after Martin.




TIME MAGAZINE:


• Trayvon Martin may have been running from Zimmerman at first.

Seminole County Sheriff’s Department’s Computer Aided Dispatch shows that Zimmerman called police to report a suspicious person, then told them the subject was running from him. The exchange between the dispatcher and Zimmerman shows that he was advised not to continue to follow Martin. One witness interviewed said she saw one of the subjects chasing the other, but could not see who was who.


 A recording of a female identified as Martin’s longtime friend who was on the phone with him just before the shooting said he began to run when he realized Zimmerman was following him.


Of course GZ has denied he chased Martin. Being the son of a  retired judge, he probably knew the consequences of saying he  pursued Martin so he denied it. GZ  is a liar and his dishonesty was blatantly revealed for all to see when he lied about his finances and had his bail revoked as a result. In light of this, we can assume this lying killer was/is capable of anything at this point. And considering his other subsequent  scrapes with the law... oh well...


Who Was Yelling for Help?


An officer at the scene overheard Zimmerman saying, "I was yelling for someone to help me but no one would help me," the report said."


Descriptions of Zimmerman's condition made me tend to believe him until I read this:


"Another officer corrected a witness after she told him that she heard the teen cry for help.


The officer told the witness, a long-time teacher, it was Zimmerman who cried for help, said the witness. ABC News has spoken to the teacher and she confirmed that the officer corrected her when she said she heard the teenager shout for help."


The bias was already starting. In effect the officer was saying: No objectivity here! It could not have been Martin calling for help! No ma’m you are mistaken. It was poor GZ  for sure...  HE SAID SO...listen to me, I know what’s right and you are mistaken.


More from eyewitnesses:


Mary Cutcher and her roommate said they heard Trayvon pleading. Then they heard a gunshot. They rushed outside and saw Mr. Zimmerman standing over the teenager.

That statement prompted this from  one of the Martin family’s lawyers:


“It is so clear that this was a 17-year-old boy pleading for his life, and someone shot him in cold blood,” said Natalie Jackson, one of the Martin family lawyers.


That lawyer’s words were corroborated by the story of another witness who saw both combatants on the ground  separated before the fatal shot was fired.


----------



## rcfieldz (Aug 17, 2015)

Will someone let us know which night _"the war"_ starts so I can sit in front of my tv?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Before I continue, are you saying that fat phuck caught trevon in a foot race?

Why was he running?

What happened when Zimmerman met up with trevon?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Tell me what you think happened once Zimmerman caught trevon. If trevon was hiding in a tree and pounced on his staulker I'm sorry but he over reacted. 

But I guess if some black dude was chasing me I would ultimately have to either keep running or confront the person. But how will I confront him? If he's got the balls to follow me I'd probably ask him why he's following me. Could be a mistake. In fact I know it is. So if I'm scared why am I no longer afraid once he catches up to me? Maybe now I'm mad but the question is, "do you have the right to beat up someone you think is stalking you?" Is there no conversation before the fight? That's important.

Are you suggesting Zimmerman ran up and just started fighting with trevon? I'm trying to wrap my brain around how this went down.

Why didn't Zimmerman already have his gun drawn? And how did the fight start?


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...






Really? The actually words the dispatcher used was "following", to which Zimmerman replied "Yes".


Running does not equal chasing. 


The dispatcher did not tell him not do that, but that that was not "needed".

John, the witness from the window heard it as Zimmerman screaming. 

The Martin Family lawyer's words are spin from a professional liar.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And now once again time for a few facts.
'DD' Martin's girlfriend testified under oath the Martin told her he was basically safe in front of his door but that he was going to go back and [beat the shit] out of Zimmerman.
The location where the fight and fatal shot was fired was no where near where Martin was staying.
The woman who insisted she saw Zimmerman "on top of Martin beating up Martin" turned out to be certifiably fucking crazy and her testimony was thrown out.
Zimmerman walked b/c a jury, mostly black, found there to be no evidence he committed any crime against Martin. Nada. Zilch.
Fucking get over it!
The simple fact is young negro men are genetically wired to be violent and aggressive. They have about 15-20% more testosterone in their systems as Whites.
Again scientific fact.
You get these men hopped up on testosterone with low IQs, zero education, not sentient enough to keep their pants pulled up, with nothing to look forward to when they wake up accept fucking and fighting and stealing to get what they aren't able to legally and you get Trayvon Martins and 'Big Mikes'.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Where are your links , Irish asshole? The credibility of a racist like you is so low that even a microbe stands taller. And your pseudo-scientific bull shit fails when we put racial violence in a historical perspective. You do remember Stalin, Hitler and Nathan B Forrest...Don't you? And don't forget the Kool Kolored Kats (KKK). It will take another millenium before blacks have killed a fraction of people  that Pink people have killed.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The dispatcher wasn't  at the scene but GZ did answer correctly...he was no longer following, he was now chasing. Not in his mind, but in Martin's mind he was; and that is enough to evoke SYG on TM's behalf!

Running does equal chasing in this case. GZ was not just jogging for exercise. Perception is important here. TM's perception of GZ and his actions at this crucial time  are key to defining the meaning of the SYG law. GZ and his cock lickers, like you, cannot comprehend that TM, the black kid,  is reacting to a perceived threat . TM even told his girlfriend over the phone that he was scared.

John the witness was one of several witnesses. Some heard TM screaming. The screams were recorded but the expert voice analyzers
 for the prosecution and defense contradicted each other.... (two white guys.)

The Martin family lawyer had reason to believe what she said was true.
GZ is the liar..the true professional liar because he reaped the biggest benefits of all from lying: his life and his freedom.  I am not saying GZ  set out to kill Martin, but he did put the lad in fear of his life by his actions. You OTOH see Martin as a calculating thug who wasn't afraid at all and who concocted a strategy to hide and waylay the guy who was chasing him. It seems unlikely that Martin would risk a confrontation in the dark with a man who could possibly be armed.

As I said earlier I think GZ ran past  Martin's hiding place, stopped  just beyond it and turned around  to find Martin hiding behind some obstacle GZ had just passed. Martin had no where to go except upside of GZ's head as he should have... You don't wait for the other guy to make the first move in a situation like that where he has already made you feel threatened! His race doesn't matter either if you don't know him!


 I have already explained how I believe the confrontation occurred and it makes sense.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I didn't say that GZ caught TM, I am saying he chased him and ran past TM's subsequent hiding place..see post 567 for more details!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


See post 567


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

In all fairness, I must acknowledge the objectivity of those white people who, like me, were NOT satisfied with the GZ verdict and outcome of his trial. If the result of a Pew  Poll study is any indication, quite a few White people supported TM. My apologies to those objective souls:


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Hiding place?  Your story is sounding weaker and weaker as time goes on.  Sorry, just being honest.  I don't think the kid should have lost his life but I hope you are understanding where I'm coming from.  Just doesn't add up.  If the kid was in a gated community and a neighborhood watch guy is approaching him, no he doesn't get to beat the guy up because he's offended.  What is he doing there?  Maybe it was mistaken identity?  Maybe Zimmerman was chasing after his tall black male lover.  I would stop and ask why he's following me.  Can I help you?  And if he said I was trespassing I'd leave.  Maybe I'd talk a little smack but when he pulled out a gun I'd change my tune.  

Seems blacks aren't afraid when a gun is pulled on them.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


So you get to shoot someone if you perceive they are chasing you?  Wow.  Didn't know that.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> In all fairness, I must acknowledge the objectivity of those white people who, like me, were NOT satisfied with the GZ verdict and outcome of his trial. If the result of a Pew  Poll study is any indication, quite a few White people supported TM. My apologies to those objective souls:


I'm one of them who wasn't comfortable with the verdict but now after hearing more information from you I'm not buying Trevon's story anymore.  

If I perceive a black person is chasing me I'm just going to shoot them and claim stand my ground.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Next time a black guy approaches me I'm going to perceive him as a threat and I'm going to kick the living shit out of him.  

This guy asked the guy for a cigarette then after he gave him a cigarette the guy pulled a gun and robbed him.  THEN he shot him.  Why did he shoot him?  He already had the phone and wallet.  

Armed Robber Opens Fire After Victim Hands Over Wallet Cell Phone CBS Detroit

What is great about this is that the stupid robber didn't know the guy had a robber phone on his app.  If the phone is stolen it takes a pic of the person trying to use it and it emails the pic to the victim.  LOL.  LOVE IT!  Busted!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Yeah, sure you will, etough guy. Eeeeeveryone believes you


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


If you don't know karate asia man I'd kick your ass.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Keep telling yourself that, precious.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 17, 2015)

Many posts here demonstrate how easily simpletons can be manipulated into violence. People of ill-intent can use race as the excuse as easily as any other.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




You think that Martin really though some random white adult was looking to attack him for no reason, or is it more likely that he was thinking that some "cracker" was following him because he was a black teen in a gated community where he did not live?

("Walking while black" don't you know, and thus provoked, not afraid)

I find your assumption unlikely.

John was the best and most credible witness.

It is telling that you have to note that both the experts were white. 

It is telling that you cannot even tell yourself that Zimmerman started the physical fight.

You are siding with the black guy because he is black.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> In all fairness, I must acknowledge the objectivity of those white people who, like me, were NOT satisfied with the GZ verdict and outcome of his trial. If the result of a Pew  Poll study is any indication, quite a few White people supported TM. My apologies to those objective souls:




That is funny. YOur definition of objective is literally someone who agrees with you.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This guy is on your side of this issue, and probably most others.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Isn't a black expert an oxi moron? Jk.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Lol.

My father in law has been a gun smith for over 40 years.

HE was used as a expert in a trial.

He testified that the story of the defendant was not possible.

The defense lawyer who hired him, thanked him, paid him 400$ for an half an hours work, and he has never been been used as a expert witness again.

The motivation of the experts is to tell the story their clients want. 

REgardless of skin color.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It adds up, you just want to  modify the numbers so the sum is in your favor. The weakness is in your failure to observe the facts. I even posted the time line and linked a map of the crime scene  with  labels

Still, you persist with the crazy notion that somehow GZ's unofficial status as a night watchman, who never identified himself as such, gives him the right to  harass by following, then chasing after someone  and  putting them in fear of their life; intentional or not..  GZ was just a dumb fuck who had no idea  of how to deal with people. If he wanted to question Martin, why not yell at a distance and ask him for a light or pretend he was lost and looking for someone? You don't just start harassing people  who don't know you just because  they are not white and look suspicious just based on their being black .GZ was a bona fide  NUT case and should never had access to a gun in the first place.

What was TM doing there? He lived there. TM just might as well have asked what was GZ doing there?

BOTTOM LINE: Trayvon told his girlfriend he was afraid of the strange man following him. TM ran, and GZ had to run to see where he went.
TM  must have thought GZ was a KKK idiot or some kind of fiend capable of  God knows what. Everything might have been a terrible misunderstanding by both parties, each perceiving the other as  a boogie man bent on doing evil. In that scenario, GZ was the initial aggressor by mishandling the situation and making Martin fearful.
I have already described the series of events that took place after that.
Try putting yourself in TM's shoes and your premise won't sound  so bigoted and morally reprehensible!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Is that supposed to be funny? BTW the word is oxymoron.

Millions of white Americans believe as I do... go back and look at the poll results I posted.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Next time a black guy approaches me I'm going to perceive him as a threat and I'm going to kick the living shit out of him.



Lets not get hooked up on semantics. If a Black guy acted like GZ on a dark rainy night and  chased after TM  under the same circumstances, TM would have had every right to use deadly force against the PERCEIVED threat.  Those are not MY words...it is in the SYG law.

GZ's race and unofficial night watchman status didn't mean a damn thing .


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I can see your point. Guy comes running up on you and gets in your face. You push him off and tell him to back off but he's being aggressive. I can see beating his ass. And then him killing me.

I forget the reasons I don't like stand your ground. It makes murder by guys like Zimmerman. Before stand your ground Zimmerman just gets an ass whoopin.

I'm back on trevon martins side. Unfortunately stand your ground is the law. 

Did treyvon live in that gated community? I thought not.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don't completely disagree either. Yea supposed to be funny.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Next time a black guy approaches me I'm going to perceive him as a threat and I'm going to kick the living shit out of him.
> ...


I think people who defend George Zimmerman defend the Stand Your Ground law. I do not support this law


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

Even though I technically used it as a defense in a trial I was in once but there were no guns involved it was just a fight and the cops charged me because I hit the guy first and I told the police you don't have to be hit first to defend yourself but the police arrested me anyways. So I do understand and don't completely disagree with all the details and stand your ground but I'm the most for the most I don't like the law it needs to be re wrote

But he was coming at me. Zimmerman was the persuer.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Next time a black guy approaches me I'm going to perceive him as a threat and I'm going to kick the living shit out of him.
> ...


I really would be an impartial juror. I've gone back and forth on this.

Did trevon live there? That's important.

But no doubt Zimmerman's a bitch.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes, TM did live in that gated community. He was visiting relatives who lived there and had been staying there for several days if I remember correctly!

ANd don't forget that Tm was covered by SYG  when he perceived GZ to be a threat. That is the SYG criterion for use of deadly force... I didn't make the law...white people did.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes, he did live there!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The people who defend GZ most  proportionally are tea party conservatives. The problem there is that those same people seem oblivious to  TM's right to evoke SYG when he perceived GZ as a threat.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 17, 2015)

There has to be an actual threat
  Not a perceived threat.  Which is why Zimmerman was found not guilty.  More importantly,  it's why Eric Holder had to close the file with no federal charges filed.  

Armchair prosecutors notwithstanding.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There has to be an actual threat
> Not a perceived threat.  Which is why Zimmerman was found not guilty.  More importantly,  it's why Eric Holder had to close the file with no federal charges filed.
> 
> Armchair prosecutors notwithstanding.




*Florida Justifiable Use of Force Statute.*


*776.041Use or threatened use of force by aggressor.*—The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:

(1)Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or

(2)Initially provokes the use or threatened use of force against himself or herself, unless:**

(a)Such force or threat of force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use or threatened use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or

(b)In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use or threatened use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use or threatened use of force.

*History.*—s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1190, ch. 97-102; s. 7, ch. 2014-195.


**GZ provoked the use of force against himself by following then chasing after a teen on a dark rainy night. The weather and darkness played a role in Martin's perception of GZ .  Gz therefore was NOT protected by SYG since he provoked  TM and caused him to flee.
The dispatcher was wise in telling GZ he did not need to pursue Martin.

Paragraph (b) is what TM did... He fled to avoid physical contact with, i his mind, was an assailant. GZ continued to pursue and resumed what appeared to   TM to be aggression or the threatened use of force, The weather and darkness compounded those fears because  TM could not see if the guy had a weapon or not. 

GZ ran past TM's hiding place. stopped after he lost sight of TM, turned around to head back to his truck and spotted TM in his hiding place
Obviously, by this time, they were  in close proximity and TM did  what he had to do against his perceived aggressor.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





Actually the fact the Martin was unknown in the gated community and matched the description of recent burglars does give a resident of the community the right to follow him.

You do know that even Eric Holder's Justice Dept could not gin up a Civil Rights case against Zimmerman right?

Do you think that Obama told Holder to just go though the motions? Or to look for* any* way to get him?


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




The fact that some whites agree with you does not make your case stronger.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Next time a black guy approaches me I'm going to perceive him as a threat and I'm going to kick the living shit out of him.
> ...




THe problem here is the threshold of proof.

YOu have to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.

Thus you can have a situation where two people could "fight" and neither one could be convicted of a crime, because of lack of evidence and/or witnesses.

That is a basic part of the American justice system, ie Presumed Innocence.

The possibility that had Martin killed Zimmerman that, the state might not have been able to prove a case against Martin, does not mean that Zimmerman is in the wrong.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Being a "bitch", does not mean that he does not have the right to self defense.

God created man. Sam Colt made them equal.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Being a guest is not living there.

Several days? I think you are correct on this. That supports Zimmerman in that it is credible that Zimmerman did not recognize him and could reasonable think that Martin might have been trespassing.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 18, 2015)

Zimmerman drove past Martin initially. Martin was standing partially in the dark away from a house light ON SOMEONE'S FUCKING LAWN IN THE FUCKING RAIN!!!!!!!!.
Zimmerman pulled over into the next available space a short distance from Martin. Martin comes over to Zimmerman's vehicle and slowly walks completely around the vehicle. He has a look at Zimmerman. He probably was 'sizing Zimmerman up' to see if he could win in a fight with Zimmerman. Then Martin takes off running. Zimmerman gets out of the vehicle and starts following Martin while calling 911 on his cell phone.
 This is how the initial interaction between the two began.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Where is that "right to follow" written on the books?  Please cite the
code that gave GZ the "right" to follow and then "chase" after someone?
Oh, I know, it is an unwritten law. One based on the white privilege to determine blacks are always guilty until proven innocent.

In daylight hours with people stirring about, even in the evening, GZ would have presented less of an ominous figure to TM. But add the cloak of darkness and drizzling rain where no one is around except TM and GZ. Imagine the concerns coursing through TM's mind as he wondered if the stranger might have a weapon. He expressed fear to his girlfriend and ran as a result of that fear.

Perhaps TM couldn't run too far and fast because he was wearing his pants fashionably low. You don't have to be a criminal to do that. White kids do it too. He hid and was subsequently discovered by GZ and the rest is history.

What none of us have is a complete picture of GZ's behavior and the manner in which he was following Martin. Did he brandish the weapon briefly as Martin walked past GZ's truck? That would make some one run and hide.

Realistically , it doesn't make sense that TM would just take off and run for no reason if something in the behavior of GZ had not precipitated it
with some  kind of gesture. God and the Hosts of heaven were the only witnesses.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 
Being a guest IS living there. TM was walking in a place where HE had a right to be as an invited guest. 

Again I ask you what written law gives GZ the right to interact with Martin in any way, to include following  him. That is not standard procedure for Neighborhood  Watch..precisely because experience has taught them that bad things can happen when people do that. But GZ was not even a member of NW.He was just a loose canon. A time bomb waiting to go off.

Neighborhood Watch didn't give GZ any authority to follow; Just to observe and report anonymously!

*Interactions with Law Enforcement*

Watch programs typically have a block captain who recruits volunteers; maintains a neighborhood map with addresses and landmarks; holds meetings; maintains an incident file; and serves as the liaison with local police. Going beyond being the eyes and ears of the community, however, can lead to conflicts and potentially lawsuits (stopping and questioning someone against their will, for example, can be considered false arrest). Indeed, taking someone into custody, even for just a moment, can be consideredfalse imprisonment.

Therefore, volunteers should not act as police and are limited to observing and reporting criminal activity or suspicious behavior. Officers may not respond to every call, since each department has specific dispatch protocols, but block captains and other volunteers typically learn about these protocols.

Volunteers in neighborhoods known for violent crime or gang activity are often advised to keep a low profile and report incidents anonymously. But since neighborhood watch volunteers often are the first witnesses to a crime, they may be asked to testify in court.

Neighborhood watch programs are prevalent in the U.S. and, if implemented properly, can be a valuable tool in crime prevention.

- See more at: What is Neighborhood Watch - FindLaw


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



A gated community is private property. Property rights allow you to bar uninvited people.

Your use of the term White Privilege is accepted as a token of your acknowledgement hat you cannot defend your position honestly on it's merits.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Zimmerman drove past Martin initially. Martin was standing partially in the dark away from a house light ON SOMEONE'S FUCKING LAWN IN THE FUCKING RAIN!!!!!!!!.
> Zimmerman pulled over into the next available space a short distance from Martin. Martin comes over to Zimmerman's vehicle and slowly walks completely around the vehicle. He has a look at Zimmerman. He probably was 'sizing Zimmerman up' to see if he could win in a fight with Zimmerman. Then Martin takes off running. Zimmerman gets out of the vehicle and starts following Martin while calling 911 on his cell phone.
> This is how the initial interaction between the two began.



That may be the persistent Stormfront  view of events. That BS was debunked long ago!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



TM was invited and no one was authorized to BAR him. Black people  live in that community so there was no excuse for GZ to negate the protocols of Neighborhood Watch by his overt actions when no crime had been committed by TM. He should have followed from a distance and without bringing attention to himself.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Martin was invited, yes. He also was a black teen in a gated community that was not known, and matched the description of the recent burglars.

THe protocols of Neighborhood watch are not laws. They are there to protect volunteers, such as Zimmerman, from provoking violent people, such as Martin.

Zimmerman SHOULD have not followed at all. 

But of course, Zimmerman being reckless and violating Watch protocols does not give Martin the right to pounce on him and beat him.

Nor does is take away Zimmerman's right of self defense.


----------



## doctordog (Aug 18, 2015)

Freewill said:


> The Obama legacy.  Whom do you think they are going to war with?  The democrat party that has subjugated them for 300 years?  I wouldn't blame them, they have been lied to so much by the democrat party the rage was bound to boil to the surface.
> 
> WATCH Ferguson Protesters Chant We re Ready for War Mediaite
> 
> During Sunday night’s protest on the anniversary of the shooting death of African-American man *Michael Brown*, Ferguson protesters chanted that they were “ready for war.”



If they break a sweat I for one will be surprised


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Your use of the term White Privilege is accepted as a token of your acknowledgement hat you cannot defend your position honestly on it's merits.



I don't see the nexus between  using the term "White Privilege" as a token of anything but the personification of systemic  injustices heaped upon TM by a biased White society that culminated in his death and the complete exoneration of his killer. You assessment is denied and revoked accordingly!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your use of the term White Privilege is accepted as a token of your acknowledgement hat you cannot defend your position honestly on it's merits.
> ...


Conversing with Coral is like arguing with a monkey. Its impossible for him to reach your level of intellect. Thats why everyone just mocks him.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 18, 2015)

if they want a war they will get the same justice as Traythug and that stupid sob in Ferguson


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 18, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



FMJ ISN'T POINTY YOU DOPE


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> if they want a war they will get the same justice as Traythug and that stupid sob in Ferguson


You wont do shit but hide behind the cops. Arent you embarrassed you need the military to deal with Black civilians instead of doing it yourself?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2015)

Get this one. these people should locked up in a mental asylum. If I were a black person I'd be Embarrassed to have that speaking for me
VIDEO if you can stand it at the site

SNIP:
*#BlackLivesMatter Activist to CNN: ‘All Lives Matter’ Is a ‘Violent Statement’*


A #BlackLivesMatter activist appearing on CNN told host *Wolf Blitzer *that saying “all lives matter” is actually a “violent statement.”

Activist *Julius Jones* was invited on to discuss the protest movement’s contentious meeting with *Hillary Clinton.* “Black lives are actively under attack, and we are in a terrible war with our own country. African-Americans are Americans and we’re not treated like that, we’re not treated as if black lives matter.”

“And when people say ‘all lives matter,’ it’s a violent statement, because the only time that people say ‘all lives matter’ is in opposition to ‘black lives matter,’ and it’s the most violent statement of love that you can do,” he said. “It’s like, ‘all lives matter!’ Yes, we understand that, it’s true, but in this country for the longest time, the United States acts like black lives don’t matter.”

Watch, via CNN.

all of it here:
 BlackLivesMatter All Lives Matter Is A Violent Statement Mediaite


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Back on your side again. Especially when trevon WAS a guest in that community.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trevon dads girlfriend lived there. He was a guest.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Fuck that. Guys chasing the kid with a gun? Based on all the evidence, if this happened every day in every city in America, would you change the law? I would. If future Zimmerman's can do that exact thing again, then no they are not innocent. Zimmerman at least should have been found guilty of neglegent homicide. If you can't see that then you truly don't think black lives matter.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I think we have come as close to agreeing as we ever will on some points; so, this is my final post on the matter unless something so egregious is said that it warrants a response.




Correll said:


> Martin was invited, yes. He also was a black teen in a gated community that was not known, and matched the description of the recent burglars.



I am skeptical about the burglaries. Who called them in? And how do we know that white people living in the neighborhood  were not the burglars and  called the cops after the fact to deflect suspicion from themselves. Residents would know when their neighbors are not home
and when the opportunity was ripe to burgle. BTW FBI statistics show  burglary as predominately a white crime.



Correll said:


> THe protocols of Neighborhood watch are not laws. They are there to protect volunteers, such as Zimmerman, from provoking violent people, such as Martin.



Thanks for agreeing with me with a few exceptions. The NW protocols are there to protect volunteers as well as innocent people who might have a legitimate purpose to be there, like TM. As explained in the NW
protocols I posted earlier, the avoidance of lawsuits for harassment and/ or unlawful arrest seems  to be the prime concern. Provoking  and scaring children like TM may also be a major concern.  Following and then chasing after them after you have scared them; then finally cornering  them in a hiding place is the recipe for disaster. Violence becomes necessary to defend oneself from the unknown. In the end both combatants were doing just that...Martin lost the battle because he was too light in the ass and was unarmed



Correll said:


> Zimmerman SHOULD have not followed at all.



Agreed! Had he been a genuine NW member, there would have been a coordinated  telephonic effort  by the entire community to keep track of TM  as he walked towards his residence.  Someone might have even verified that he  was visiting a neighbor. 



Correll said:


> But of course, Zimmerman being reckless and violating Watch protocols does not give Martin the right to pounce on him and beat him.
> That depends! Given the weather, the darkness and the  unknown reason TM seemed to panic  and run to avoid GZ, that "pouncing" and the beat down probably was justified. Martin's perception of GZ is the key here. My evidence? When TM said over the phone to his girl that he was scared is one point. The other is that he ran when he had no apparent reason to. Those two points are the bedrock of my case.
> 
> Nor does is take away Zimmerman's right of self defense.


I don't think I have implied NW protocol did take away GZ's rights.
He wasn't an official member anyway. Zimmeman was just plain lucky that TM wasn't armed and that as an adult, he was strong enough to weather the surprise of TM's defense strategy and grab his gun.

TM failed to incapacitate the man who who thought was stalking him. NO, by Florida law, GZ technically was not stalking... but how can  any reasonable person  not see that TM thought he was being stalked and pursued by a strange large man on a dark rainly night. Perhaps if TM had pulled his pants up, he might have been able to run all the way home before having to hide and then having GZ catch up to him.


----------



## MDiver (Aug 19, 2015)

The good news is that we can still legally shoot them when they break into our homes.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your use of the term White Privilege is accepted as a token of your acknowledgement hat you cannot defend your position honestly on it's merits.
> ...



Using the Race Card to excuse violent criminals is not cool anymore.

Stop it.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> I think we have come as close to agreeing as we ever will on some points; so, this is my final post on the matter unless something so egregious is said that it warrants a response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Your skepticism about the burglars is nothing but your attempt to rationalize your siding with the violent criminal. I am sure that if that part of the Zimmerman story was false that some jackal in the media would have broke that story long ago.

If you really believe it to be false, there is a Pulitzer just lying on the ground for you to pick up. Go to it!

2. My understanding was that the prime reason to NOT follow a suspected criminal, is that they might be a violent criminal and take violent action upon being followed. Lawsuits? Perhaps. Regardless, they are not laws. Zimmerman did nothing morally or ethically or legally wrong by violating them. He took a chance and it blew up in his face.

3. Your attempts to undermine Zimmerman's membership in the NeighborHood Watch is irrelevant. Being a member of the watch does not give you any special authority or powers. All he did was follower an unknown person in a gated community that did not want outsiders inside. You don't need special powers to do that.

4. I have no idea that Watch people generally work together in large groups like that at the same time. THat seems to be just something you are throwing against the wall to see if it will stick.

5. Martin's friend is not a credible witness. She has lied repeatedly under oath.

6. It was 7 oclock. It was not that late and Sealy pointed out, it is very unlikely that Zimmerman could have caught up with that high school athlete if Martin was trying to get away.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, you mock me because you know that you cannot defend your moronic racist positions honestly or seriously.

And, you're an asshole.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2015)

Where Al Sharpton, Obama, etc NOW? video at the site. UGLY

snip:
*SHOCK VIDEO=> Thugs ROB and SUCKER PUNCH 76 Year-Old Woman in Catholic Cathedral*

Jim Hoft Aug 18th, 2015 6:46 pm

*SHOCK VIDEO—*
Caught on Security Camera…
*Two thugs enter St. Cecilia’s Catholic Cathedral in Omaha.
One of them snatches the 76 year-old woman’s purse.
The other beats her in the side of the head.*

It was in the back of a Cathedral!

ALL of it here:
SHOCK VIDEO Thugs ROB and SUCKER PUNCH 76 Year-Old Woman in Catholic Cathedral - The Gateway Pundit


----------

